# Nitrat im Grundwasser- zu viel Gülle auf unseren Feldern



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. April 2019)

Jüngst wurde in von Seiten der EU auf die zu lasche Umsetzung der Düngeverordnung hingewiesen und  seit Jahren wird darauf hingewiesen, das die Importe der Gülle aus dem Ausland, z.B. Niederlande um sie in Deutschland auf den Äckern aus zu bringen nicht statthaft ist. Und zudem die Böden, das Grundwasser und natürlich auch unsere Gewässer schädigt.

Da muss ich doch staunen, das Gero Höcker bei Facebook schreibt:

"Wenn Grundwasser und Umwelt in Europa wirklich geschont werden sollen, müssen europaweit einheitliche Standards gelten - bei Tierhaltung, Einsatz von Pflanzenschutz und auch bei der Messung von Nitrat. Wer bei diesen Themen etwas anderes behauptet, will nicht die Qualität des Grundwassers oder den Tierschutz verbessern, sondern die Landwirtschaft in Deutschland abwickeln - obwohl die Standards bei uns zu den weltweit höchsten gehören. Deswegen gilt die alte wissenschaftliche Weisheit: wer Ergebnisse miteinander vergleichen will, muss sicherstellen, dass sie auch auf die gleiche Weise zustande gekommen sind!"

Sollte man nicht vermuten, das einem Angler, dem Präsidenten des Deutschen Fischerei-Verbandes die Anliegen der Fischer und Angler dementsprechend am Herzen liegen?

Die Ostsee übersäuert und überdüngt, Todeszonen breiten sich aus, die Fischer und auch wir Angler müssen immer weitere Einschränkungen hinnehmen und es drohen weitere.

Stimmt es, das unsere Landwirte nur überleben können, wenn wir unsere Böden mit Gülle aus dem Ausland ruinieren? Und wenn es so ist, ist das eine zukunftsweisendes wirtschaftliches Handeln?

Bin mal gespannt, wir ihr das so seht.


----------



## Wingsuiter (7. April 2019)

Also wenn ich sehe wie viel „Scheiße“ so mancher Bauer aufs Feld zum düngen fährt frag ich mich wirklich ob das sein muss. 
Ich denke in fast allen Fällen würde weniger Düngeeinsatz nahezu den gleichen Ertrag bringen.

Hab die Tage noch ein Interview von einem Bauern gesehen, der sich beschwert hat, wo er denn sonst seine Gülle hinfahren soll.
Da hab ich schon geschmunzelt, bei den Mengen die wir noch zusätzlich importieren wäre seine eigen Gülle wohl kein Problem.

DIe Bauern beschweren sich ja mittlerweile bei allem. Sicherlich mag so manche Entlohnung zu wenig sein, aber was da an Subventionen reingepumpt wird ist schon enorm.
Auch letztes Jahr die ENtschädigungen wegen den Ernteausfällen aufgrund des heißen Wetters.
Früher galt mal eine Ernte auf dem Feld eine im Speicher und eine auf der Bank. Dann ist auch mal ein Totalverlust verkraftbar. Aber heute wirtschaftet anscheinend keiner mehr so.
Ich zumindest denke dass ein etwas geringerer Ernteertrag und dafür weniger Nitrat im Wasser durchaus gerechtfertigt und zumutbar wäre.

Was der Gero sagt ist schon etwas lächerlich. Den Interessen der Fische entspricht das nicht und in anderen Klimabereichen will Dt. Doch auch immer der Vorreiter sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. April 2019)

Das Nitrat, welches die Pflanzen brauchen  wäre ja kein Problem, das wäre dann ja gebunden, aber durch die übermäßige Aufbringung von Gülle können die Pflanzen es nicht aufzehren und es gelangt in Grundwasser, Quellen und Oberflächenwasser.

Die Christel sich für die weitere Genehmigung vom Glyphosat ein und der Monsieur Höcker predigt gegen einen vernünftigeren Umgang mit Gülle.


----------



## Kauli11 (7. April 2019)

Das Problem ist die Massentierhaltung. Dadurch wird massenhaft Gülle produziert, die ja irgendwo entsorgt werden muß.
Das passiert dann auf den Feldern und uns wird gesagt, daß ja nur gedüngt wird.
Als es noch keine Massentierhaltung gab, hatte der Dünger ja auch gereicht und es wurde gut geerntet.
Was heute gemacht wird, ist für mich kein Düngen, sondern kostengünstige Abfallbeseitigung.
Die Nitratwerte im Grundwasser steigen immer weiter an und es wid immer teurer, das Wasser zu reinigen. Die Kosten werden natürlich auf den Verbraucher umgelegt. Mit den Subventionen für die Landwirtschaft verunreinigen wir unser Trinkwasser. Verkehrte Welt.
Hoch lebe die Landwirtschaft.
Sammel du mal die Fäkalien deiner Familie und schütte sie irgendwo auf ein Feld.Dann hast du umgehend eine Klage wg. Umweltverschmutzung am Hals.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. April 2019)

Das ist die Gülle aus der Massentierhaltung, die Rückstände aus den Biogasanlagen und dazu die Importe aus dem Ausland.


----------



## hans albers (7. April 2019)

was der höcker da von sich gibt ist einfach nur peinlich.

zukunftstorientiert (auch im ökologischen sinne) sieht anders aus.


----------



## Stulle (8. April 2019)

Hohe Standards hat Deutschland mit Sicherheit nich allenfalls mittlere und die nur auf dem Papier warum Karren die holländer sonst die Scheiße zu uns. Hier kann man sie aufs Feld kippen zuhause zahlt man kräftig für die Entsorgung aber die blöden deutschen lassen ja alles mit sich machen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. April 2019)

Habt ihr schon euren Abwasserkanal saniert?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. April 2019)

Höcker ist FDP-Mitglied und vertritt entsprechende Klientel-Interessen (genau wie Happach-Kasan). Der ist genau so lange "Vertreter von Anglerinteressen", wie es seiner Karriere nutzt. Ich war mal über Facebook mit ihm verbunden und habe diese "Freundschaft" gelöst, nachdem ich diverse Statements von ihm gelesen habe, die eine ähnliche Qualität wie das oben verlinkte hatten. 

Wie von Stulle geschrieben fehlen die strengen Vorgaben zum Thema Nitratbelastung in Deutschland, sonst wären wir nicht Importland für Gülle. Das weiß jemand mit dem Bildungshintergrund von Höcker natürlich, es passt seiner Klientel aber nicht in den Kram.

Leute wie er behaupten gern, Anglerinteressen zu vertreten, wenn sie damit ein Werkzeug in die Hand bekommen, unliebsame Themen beiseite zu schieben. Kann sich jemand vorstellen, dass Höcker sich für Natur- und Umweltschutz einsetzen könnte? Ich nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon euren Abwasserkanal saniert?


Warum hat eigentlich diese neue Konservative für jeden Mist Verständnis, nur nicht für die Interessen ihrer eigenen Kinder, Ihr eigenes Fleisch und Blut?

Ich habe übrigens eine geschlossene Abwassergrube, aus der Zeit nach 1995. Sollte über jeden Zweifel erhaben sein.

Als bauern auch noch immer Eigentümer der Felder waren, wäre ein solcher Umgang wahrscheinlich nicht denkbar gewesen, da die Felder,  der Boden ja deutlich darunter Leiden und an Wert verlieren. Irgendwann wächst eben erstmal nur noch Mais, der solche hohen Düngemittelkonzentrationen erträgt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. April 2019)

Verständnis? Wo?
Ich habe eine Frage gestellt. 
Es wird ja so schnell dem Mainstream gerecht auf die Landwirte geschimpft.
Ob dies aber immer so...
Dabei versickert verdammt viel Scheisse auch durch die Kanalisation.


----------



## MarkusZ (8. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Dabei versickert verdammt viel Scheisse auch durch die Kanalisation.



Dadurch wird aber die Gülle aber nicht weniger, die kommt da noch mit dazu und nicht zu knapp.

Und die Gülleflut ließe such wahrscheinich leichter eindämmen als defeke Kanalrohre aufzuspüren.

Optimalerwise müsste man natürlich beides machen.  Beides zu unterlassen halte ich für nicht zielführend.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. April 2019)

Jo, aber einerseits wollen wir alle Spargel & Co. futtern. Doch keinen deutschen Spargel mehr?

Oder wie sieht es mit dem subventionierten Mais& Co. Anbau aus? Mais laugt die Böden aus.

So langsam kann man auf die Idee kommen, dass man keine Landwirtschaft in Deutschland möchte.
Wer bezahlt dies alles? Was möchte man in DE?

Es gibt auch Böden welche von Natur aus eine hohe Nitratbelastung haben.

Eine gegensetzliche Meinung zu eurem Mainstream gemecker und schon läuft die Dikussion hier? lol  

Zitat:"
Und die Gülleflut ließe such wahrscheinich leichter eindämmen als defeke Kanalrohre aufzuspüren.

Optimalerwise müsste man natürlich beides machen. Beides zu unterlassen halte ich für nicht zielführend."

Die Kanalsanierung ist teuer. Geht direkt ans eigene Portmonee.
Dann doch besser den Landwirt packen.

Was machen wir mit der ganzen Gülle?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Böden welche von Natur aus eine hohe Nitratbelastung haben.



Sag mal, wo sind die und wie hoch sind dann die Werte?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. April 2019)

Den Beitrag hast Du doch eröffnet.
Ich dachte Du bist der Experte, Dir müssten doch alle Zahlen + Fakten dazu vorliegen

Ich weiss nicht wirklich was an Herrn Hocker´s Aussage so falsch ist.
Zitat:"Wenn Grundwasser und Umwelt in Europa wirklich geschont werden sollen, müssen europaweit einheitliche Standards gelten - bei Tierhaltung, Einsatz von Pflanzenschutz und auch bei der Messung von Nitrat."
Was ist daran falsch?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. April 2019)

Aber du hast doch fabuliert, das es Böden gäbe, die natürlicherweise erhöhte Nitratwerte aufweisen, nicht ich. Du machst dich immer lächerlicher, da du zwar dagegen hältst, aber Argumente dabei als unnötigen Zierrat betrachtest. Das ist heute in  manchen Kreisen so, aber damit kommt niemand weiter.

Hast du dazu Infos, oder war das auch nur ein laues Lüftchen?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. April 2019)

Musst Du mal in der ARD Mediathek suchen.
Dazu gab es vor Monaten einen Beitrag.  

Null Landwirtschaft, null Viehhaltung und dennoch über den erlaubten Wert hohe Nitratbelastung.

Ich mach mich lächerlich?  Aha, andere Meinung zum Thema und schon wird man lächerlich.
Ich bin der Meinung man sollte mit den Landwirten zusammen das Problem lösen und sie nicht zum Buhmann machen.
Derzeit: Massentierhaltung, Insektensterben, Nitratbelastung.

Was noch?

Und wir Verbraucher waschen unsere Hände in Unschuld.

Es stellt sich doch aber wirklich die Frage wo wird der Nitratgehalt gemesen?
Wo misst das Ausland? Wie werden die EU - Vorschriften dazu interpretiert?

Wie war das mit den Stickoxyden?
In Paris auf dem Dach gemessen, in DE direkt an der Ampel- Kreuzung

Aber Hocker macht sich lächerlich? Ach nee, das war ich.


----------



## Fruehling (8. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> ...Stimmt es, das unsere Landwirte nur überleben können, wenn wir unsere Böden mit Gülle aus dem Ausland ruinieren? Und wenn es so ist, ist das eine zukunftsweisendes wirtschaftliches Handeln?
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, wir ihr das so seht.



Es ist wohl eher so, daß sie nur deshalb überleben können, weil auch in diesem "Wirtschaftszweig" Kosten externalisiert werden, daß es nur so kracht!

Eine von ungezählten Quellen hier.


----------



## Andal (8. April 2019)

Wenn jeder Bauer nur so viele Viecher hält, wie sein Land auch nähren kann, wäre der Stoffkreislauf theoretisch ein Geschlossener. Aber wir haben ja grad keine Märchenstunde.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. April 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn jeder Bauer nur so viele Viecher hält, wie sein Land auch nähren kann, wäre der Stoffkreislauf theoretisch ein Geschlossener. Aber wir haben ja grad keine Märchenstunde.


Die Zeiten sind leider schon lange vorbei.


----------



## Andal (8. April 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn jeder Bauer nur so viele Viecher hält, wie sein Land auch nähren kann, wäre der Stoffkreislauf theoretisch ein Geschlossener. Aber wir haben ja grad keine Märchenstunde.





Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Die Zeiten sind leider schon lange vorbei.


Es will ja auch die Stadt bezahlbar ernährt werden - und schon fangen die Probleme an...!


----------



## MarkusZ (8. April 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn jeder Bauer nur so viele Viecher hält, wie sein Land auch nähren kann, wäre der Stoffkreislauf theoretisch ein Geschlossener



Gibt wohl schon Bestrebungen, die Anzahl der Nutztiere an die bewirtschaftete Fläche zu koppeln, aber ob und wie das dann tasächlich auch gemacht wird.



Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Null Landwirtschaft, null Viehhaltung und dennoch über den erlaubten Wert hohe Nitratbelastung.



Da sollte man m.E. trotzdem keine importierte Gülle Holland draufkippen.



Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Zitat:"Wenn Grundwasser und Umwelt in Europa wirklich geschont werden sollen, müssen europaweit einheitliche Standards gelten - bei Tierhaltung, Einsatz von Pflanzenschutz und auch bei der Messung von Nitrat."
> Was ist daran falsch?



Eigentlich erstmal nichts.

Die Frage ist wohin man will. Wenn bei uns die Nitratwerte hoch sind aber anderswo noch höher, sollte man m.E. trotzdem nicht den schlechtesten Wert als Benchmark nehmen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (8. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Musst Du mal in der ARD Mediathek suchen.
> Dazu gab es vor Monaten einen Beitrag.
> 
> Null Landwirtschaft, null Viehhaltung und dennoch über den erlaubten Wert hohe Nitratbelastung.
> ...



Wenn du eine These aufstellst, wird man doch nach einer Quelle fragen dürfen, ich bemühe mich und liefere sie oft gleich mit, weil  es mir um die Sache geht und die dann jeder für sich bewerten kann. Wenn du meinst, du wirfst den Knochen ins Gebüsch und ich renn hinterher und suche, hast du dich geirrt. Mit deinen Quellen kannst du dir ruhig etwas mehr Mühe geben.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, warum es nennenswerte größere Flächen gäbe, die dauerhaft mit Nitrat versorgt sind und daher  höhere Werte aufweisen, ohne durch den Menschen verursachten Eintrag.  In der Natur gibt es da diverse Vogelkolonien zum Beispiel, aber die sind ja eher selten und räumlich begrenzt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. April 2019)

MarkusZ

Man sollte so vieles nicht.

Die Überwachung der Gülletransporte aus den Niederlanden ist leider sehr lückenhaft bzw. gar nicht vorhanden.Grösstenteils sogar illegal.
Auch ein Relikt aus rotgrüner NRW Regierung.
Hätten die Politiker schon längst regeln können.


----------



## Meefo 46 (8. April 2019)

Dann müsste man den  Verbrauchern  erst mal klar machen das bei Fleisch und Gemüse geiz eben nicht geil ist sondern der Umwelt schadet,das ist wie Eulen nach Athen tragen.Und den Bauern müsste man die natürliche Fruchtfolge auf den Pflanzflächen neu erklären.

Wer soll das machen.


----------



## Racklinger (8. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, warum es nennenswerte größere Flächen gäbe, die dauerhaft mit Nitrat versorgt sind und daher  höhere Werte aufweisen, ohne durch den Menschen verursachten Eintrag.  In der Natur gibt es da diverse Vogelkolonien zum Beispiel, aber die sind ja eher selten und räumlich begrenzt.


Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass es mehr oder weniger kleine, begrenzte Gebiete gibt, in den natürlicherweise eine erhöhter Nitratwert vorhanden ist. Gibt ja auch Gebiete mit erhöhter, dabei natürlicher Radioaktivität
Genausogut kann ich mir auch vorstellen, dass deutsche Behörden genau in solchen Gebieten Messungen vornimmt. Und dass dann nicht unterscheiden kann. Oder will......
Schildbürger lässt grüßen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (8. April 2019)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Dann müsste man den  Verbrauchern  erst mal klar machen das bei Fleisch und Gemüse geiz eben nicht geil ist sondern der Umwelt schadet,das ist wie Eulen nach Athen tragen.Und den Bauern müsste man die natürliche Fruchtfolge auf den Pflanzflächen neu erklären.
> 
> Wer soll das machen.



Man müsste auch den Lebensmittelkonzernen auf die Füsse treten damit diese keine Dumping Preise den landwirten bezahlen...
Und dann keine Dumpinglöhne den Angestellten und...

Ach vergessen wirs...


----------



## Racklinger (8. April 2019)

Den Anfang müssten die Verbraucher machen und nicht mehr dass Billig-Fleisch aus der Theke nehmen und auch bewusster Fleisch essen. Dann würde auch die Massentierhaltung letztendlich weniger werden. Solange sich dass nicht ändert und der Absatz da ist...….


----------



## Lajos1 (8. April 2019)

Hallo,

die meisten Bauern haben sich doch spezialisiert. Den Bauern von früher, welcher neben seiner Getreidewirtschaft noch so 15-20 Kühe und vielleicht 20-30 Schweine hatte, den gibt es doch kaum noch. Das rentiert sich doch nicht mehr. Entweder reine Getreidewirtschaft (dazu zähle ich auch Mais) oder 200 oder mehr Milchkühe etc. oder 1000 Schweine, oder auch mehr.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (8. April 2019)

6 Euro pro Schwein!


----------



## Kauli11 (8. April 2019)

Precht hat Recht.


----------



## Stulle (8. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon euren Abwasserkanal saniert?



Was bewirkt denn ein vielleicht! undichtes abwasserrohr in der Stadt im gegensatz zu einem 80m³ tank der auf der auf dem acker verteilt wird?


----------



## hans albers (9. April 2019)

gestern war ja ein termin dazu im landwirtschaftsministerium.

wie immer von frau  klöckner:

ausser absichtserklärungen nichts gewesen,
obwohl ja das bussgeld der eu droht.

das landwirtschaftsministerium agiert mit dem verkehrsministerium um die wette,
wer mehr rückwärtsgewandt zu gunsten der lobby gesetze erlässt.


ich frage mich auch,
wie lange das die böden eigentlich mitmachen.


----------



## Fruehling (9. April 2019)

OT/ON

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, daß bei einem Landwirtschaftsminister *mit* Eiern zumindest die betäubungslose Ferkelkastration ein abruptes Ende fände... 

OT/OFF


----------



## Kauli11 (9. April 2019)

Ich habe leider noch nie einen Landwirtschaftsminister MIT EIERN in Deutschland gesehen. Alles nur Weicheier.


----------



## Kauli11 (9. April 2019)

Ist ja nicht nur die Gülle, die ausgebracht wird. Bei Untersuchungen wurden Medikamentenrückstände (Antibiotika) und Krankheitskeime festgestellt.
Die  Massentierhaltung läßt sich ohne Antibiotika eben schlecht durchführen.

@ Kopfschüttel, ich gönne dir ja nichts schlechtes, aber stell dir mal vor, du kommst mit einer schweren Erkrankung in die Klinik und die Ärzte wollen dich mit Antibiotika behandeln. 
Leider schlägt dann kein Medikament mehr an, weil die Mittel in der Tiermast eingesetzt wurden und die Erreger somit resistent wurden.
Wünsche dir dann eine schöne Genesung.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (10. April 2019)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht nur die Gülle, die ausgebracht wird. Bei Untersuchungen wurden Medikamentenrückstände (Antibiotika) und Krankheitskeime festgestellt.
> Die  Massentierhaltung läßt sich ohne Antibiotika eben schlecht durchführen.
> 
> @ Kopfschüttel, ich gönne dir ja nichts schlechtes, aber stell dir mal vor, du kommst mit einer schweren Erkrankung in die Klinik und die Ärzte wollen dich mit Antibiotika behandeln.
> ...



Ja, das ist schlimm wenn die Tiere "mit Antibiotika gemestet" werden.
Gleichzeitig rennt der deutsche Bürger für "jedes Niesen" zum Arzt und lässt sich Antibiotika verschreiben.
Während der Einsatz von Antibiotika in der Tiermast sich verringert, steigt dieser in der Humanmedizin. 
Das Bakterien resistinzen gegen Antibiotika entwickeln ist übrigens ganz natürlich..
Es ist auch nicht das Antibiotika das Problem, sondern die resistenten Bakterien welche auf den Menschen übertragen werden können.
Fleisch mit Antibiotikarückständen kommen bei uns nicht in den Handel bzw. deren Wert liegt im Promillebereich.

Eine mögliche Resistenzenbildung im menschlichen Körper ist nicht das Problem.
Das Problem sind die resistenten Bakterien welche man sich über das Fleisch in die Küche holt und nicht wieder los wird. Weil es halt kein wirkliches Mittel dagegen gibt.
Ein grosses Poblem in Krankenhäuser welche aus dem Grund immer aufwendig desinfiziert werden müssen und sogar Todesfälle dadurch (Bakterien) zu beklagen haben.


----------



## TeeHawk (10. April 2019)

Wenn man von weniger Ertrag bei geringerem Einsatz von Dünger redet, sollte man auch die Anpflanzung von F1-Hybriden kritischer betrachten, die massenhafte Entsorgung von „abgelaufenen“ Lebensmitteln und die Herstellung von Energie aus Felderzeugnissen...


----------



## bombe20 (10. April 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> ich frage mich auch, wie lange das die böden eigentlich mitmachen.


die böden sind doch schon lange ein beliebiges substrat, welches nach analyse und bedarfsermittlung mit pflanzenverfügbaren nährstoffen angereichert wird. bei der bodenbearbeitung wird kaum noch der b-horizont tangiert, um zur bodenverbesserung humusschicht und unterboden zu durchmischen. das ist warscheinlich zu teuer und zu aufwendig.
und wenn man als land seine produkte in alle welt verkaufen soll um zum stetigen wirtschaftswachstum beizutragen braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn industrielle landwirtschaft und tierhaltung auf maximalen ertrag getrimmt sind, bei minimalen einsatz der mittel.


----------



## Uzz (12. April 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Den Anfang müssten die Verbraucher machen und nicht mehr dass Billig-Fleisch aus der Theke nehmen


Och nöööö! *Bitte, bitte, bitte nicht mehr mit diesem Satz kommen.* Dass der Verbraucher über den Preis tatsächlich bestimmen kann, was gezüchtet/angebaut wird, ist doch für die breite Bevölkerung vollkommen unrealistisch. Im Zweifelsfall bezahlt dann ein Verbraucher für haargenau das gleiche Stück Fleisch, nur anders verpackt und als geknuddeltes Streichelzoofleisch ausgewiesen, den 5-fachen Preis. Was hat der Verbraucher mit dem Kauf erreicht? Einen höheren Gewinn in der Hersteller-/Lieferkette, eine freudentanzende Fleischlobby, für sich persönlich ein gutes Gefühl (er bemerkt die Verarsche ja nicht) und sonst nichts.

Dein "Den Anfang müssten die Verbraucher machen" ist weitgehend Quark. Höhere Endverbraucherpreise führen eben NICHT notwendigerweise zu besseren Produktionsstandards. Die tatsächliche Stellschraube sind höhere gesetzliche Standards bei der Herstellung mit wirksamer Kontrolle und Sanktionen. Punkt. 

Wer am günstigsten produziert, darf gerne weiterhin der erfolgreichste Anbieter sein - nur muss das eben zu höheren und sicher garantierten Standards passieren. Ja, damit steigen letzlich auch die Endverbraucherpreise - allerdings a) gut begründet und b) ohne Möglichkeit, auf billige Drecksprodukte auszuweichen. 

Ja- zugegeben - der Verbraucher ist nicht völlig machtlos. Konsumverzicht funktioniert z.B. prima. Ein Verbraucher kann auch extrem viel Aufwand betreiben, um zu überprüfen, ob er tatsächlich sein geknuddeltes Streichelzoofleisch bekommt. Das sind aber keine realistischen Mittel für die ganze Bevölkerung sondern nur für ein paar wenige Exoten ohne andere Hobbies. Die 3 "Spinner" spielen gesamtwirtschaftlich keine Rolle.


----------



## Fruehling (12. April 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Den Anfang müssten die Verbraucher machen und nicht mehr dass Billig-Fleisch aus der Theke nehmen und auch bewusster Fleisch essen. Dann würde auch die Massentierhaltung letztendlich weniger werden. Solange sich dass nicht ändert und der Absatz da ist...….



Die Aussage an sich, in voller Länge zitiert, macht durchaus Sinn. 

Die Krux kommt quasi durch die Hintertür und heißt Billigfleischexport! Was der, in Verbindung mit dringendst überarbeitungswürdigen Zollbestimmungen, bewirkt, sollte mittlerweile zur Allgemeinbildung gehören.

Solange solche "Zustände" nicht zur Abstrafung bei Wahlen führen, ist der letzte Groschen leider immer noch nicht gefallen. Denn, was kümmert einen die Dritte Welt, wenn man die Erste hat?


----------



## Racklinger (12. April 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Och nöööö! *Bitte, bitte, bitte nicht mehr mit diesem Satz kommen.* Dass der Verbraucher über den Preis tatsächlich bestimmen kann, was gezüchtet/angebaut wird, ist doch für die breite Bevölkerung vollkommen unrealistisch. Im Zweifelsfall bezahlt dann ein Verbraucher für haargenau das gleiche Stück Fleisch, nur anders verpackt und als geknuddeltes Streichelzoofleisch ausgewiesen, den 5-fachen Preis. Was hat der Verbraucher mit dem Kauf erreicht? Einen höheren Gewinn in der Hersteller-/Lieferkette, eine freudentanzende Fleischlobby, für sich persönlich ein gutes Gefühl (er bemerkt die Verarsche ja nicht) und sonst nichts.
> 
> Dein "Den Anfang müssten die Verbraucher machen" ist weitgehend Quark. Höhere Endverbraucherpreise führen eben NICHT notwendigerweise zu besseren Produktionsstandards. Die tatsächliche Stellschraube sind höhere gesetzliche Standards bei der Herstellung mit wirksamer Kontrolle und Sanktionen. Punkt.
> 
> ...



Hmmm wo soll ich anfangen.
Wo rede ich von höheren Endverbraucherpreisen. Ich rede davon nicht dass billigste Fleisch zu kaufen, dass fast zu 100 % aus Massentierhaltung stammt, sonst wäre es ja nicht so billig. Muss ja nicht unbedingt Bio sein, Regional ist auch eine Möglichkeit. Aber da kann man halt einigermaßen sicher sein, kein Drecksprodukt zu bekommen. (Zum Glück habe ich die Möglichkeit beim örtlichen Metzger einzukaufen.)
 Ich bestreite ja nicht, dass die Industrie, vor allem auch Großmetzgereien viele Möglichkeiten haben, Fleisch anders auszuweisen, aber dass dies Flächendeckend passieren soll?? Fleisch aus Massentierhaltung als Bio verticken? Irgendwelche Beweise? Mal abgesehen von den Lebensmittelskandalen, die schon aufgedeckt wurden in den letzten Jahren.
Und was du vorschlägst wäre ja praktisch Massentierhaltung verbieten. Wie du dass Deutschland und EU-Weit durchsetzen willst musst du mir bitte erklären.

Aber gut die Lebensmittelkontrolle ist nicht dass gelbe vom Ei. Und da sollen noch höhere gesetzliche Standards helfen? Die jetzigen müssten schon besser kontrolliert werden das ist schon ein Knackpunkt. Nur wenn ich mich jetzt schon in Deutschland nicht mehr einigermaßen auf die Verkaufsangaben verlassen kann....(Die legalen Tricksereien der Lebensmittelindustrie mal außen vor, dass ist eine seperate Sauerei!!)

Und vom Konsumverzicht habe ich nie gesprochen, nur dass man bewusster Fleisch essen soll. Muss ja nicht jeden Tag ein Braten oder Schnitzel auf den Tisch. Punkt
Und aus dem Streichelzoo esse ich nix, Ziege oder Meerschweinchen sind nicht mein Geschmack...
Und wenn du meinst, dass einzelne Spinner nichts ausrichten, gehst du wahrscheinlich auch nicht zur Wahl. Die eine oder zwei Stimmen (je nach Wahl) spielen ja bei der Gesamtmenge an Stimmen keine Rolle.....
So Long und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Racklinger (12. April 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Die Aussage an sich, in voller Länge zitiert, macht durchaus Sinn.
> 
> Die Krux kommt quasi durch die Hintertür und heißt Billigfleischexport! Was der, in Verbindung mit dringendst überarbeitungswürdigen Zollbestimmungen, bewirkt, sollte mittlerweile zur Allgemeinbildung gehören.
> 
> Solange solche "Zustände" nicht zur Abstrafung bei Wahlen führen, ist der letzte Groschen leider immer noch nicht gefallen. Denn, was kümmert einen die Dritte Welt, wenn man die Erste hat?


Dass ich ja auch das Problem mit der Globalisierung. Wenn wir es nicht verkaufen, wird es ins Ausland verramscht. 
Siehe die Reste, die bei der Hähnchenzerlegung anfallen. Die werden eingefroren und nach Afrika verschifft. Und können dort billiger verkauft werden als die Ware von den dortigen Bauern und denen damit die Existenzgrundlage nehmen. Anscheinend bringt das immer noch Profit


----------



## rheinfischer70 (12. April 2019)

Meine Frau arbeitet beim Einzelhandelsdiscounter.
Bioeier, Biobananen und Fleisch aus besserer Haltung werden sehr viel schlechter verkauft.
Auf 10 Kisten normale Bananen kommt eine Kiste Biobananen, von der auch noch die hälfte weggeworfen wird.
Das ist der Fakt. 
Das Prinzip vielleicht: Ich alleine werde die Welt eh nicht retten können, aber mein kleines Portmonee wird's mir danken


----------



## Taxidermist (12. April 2019)

@Uzz, danke für diesen treffenden Beitrag
Zum Thema Verbraucher, wer soll das denn sein, etwa die vielen Menschen die inzwischen jeden Euro drei mal umdrehen, bevor sie etwas kaufen?
Oder die paar Besserverdiener, die sich ihr Gewissen auch leisten können und für ein Huhn beispielsweise gerne 10 Euro zahlen und die große Masse greift dann halt zum Huhn für 3 Euro und scheixxst aufs Gewissen?
Es gab vor nicht allzu langer Zeit mal ein paar Bedenkenträger, die sich öffentlich beklagt haben, wie es denn sein könne das Aldi oder Lidl ein Pfund Rinderhack für 2,49 € anbieten könnte?
(genau das Zeug welches ich schon mal kaufe!)
Was ist passiert, heute kostet das Rinderhack eben 2,99€ und Aldi oder Lidl verdienen nun 50 Cent mehr daran, super Ergebnis sage ich da nur!
Es braucht aber keiner zu glauben, dass die sich den höheren Gewinn etwa mit dem Erzeuger teilen, geschweige denn das sich dadurch Haltungsbedingungen für die Rindviecher verbessern würden!

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2019)

Hallo Taxidermist,

genau so ist es. Daher kommt auch die Diskrepanz zwischen (bei Umfragen) für Bio sein und Bio kaufen. Für Bio sind 80 Prozent, kaufen tun es allenfalls 20 Prozent.
Außerdem hat es ja schon etliche Skandale um Bio-Produkte gegeben. Im ländlichen Bereich bei uns geht Folgendes um: was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem normalen und einen Bio-Bauern. Antwort: der normale Bauer düngt am Tag........

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo Taxidermist,
> 
> genau so ist es. Daher kommt auch die Diskrepanz zwischen (bei Umfragen) für Bio sein und Bio kaufen. Für Bio sind 80 Prozent, kaufen tun es allenfalls 20 Prozent.
> Außerdem hat es ja schon etliche Skandale um Bio-Produkte gegeben. Im ländlichen Bereich bei uns geht Folgendes um: was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem normalen und einen Bio-Bauern. Antwort: der normale Bauer düngt am Tag........
> ...


Dafür hast du doch bestimmt ein paar Beispiele, die rechtfertigen alle Biobauern durch den Dreck zu ziehen, oder?


----------



## Fruehling (12. April 2019)

Und jetzt stellen wir uns einfach mal vor, es gäbe nur noch 10 Euro-Huhn/-Rinderhack/-Mett und keine unwürdigen Fleischexporte, weil es eben keine Massentierhaltung mehr gäbe.

Sofort Tierleid weg, sofort Menschenleid in den ehemaligen Drittwelt-Exportmärkten weg, in sechs Monaten Wohlstandswampen weg und deshalb kein Gammelfleisch mehr (auf der Couch). 

Auf Dauer auch Krankenkassen und Ackerböden gesund.


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (12. April 2019)

Leider wird kein Umdenken stattfinden, solange die Verbraucher das Hack für 2 € das Kilo möchten. Ich komme aus dem Herzen des Schweinegürtels (LK Cloppenburg und Vechta). Hier gibt es quasi nichts mehr als Massentierhaltung und Maiswüsten. Die Bauern düngen nicht weil es notwendig ist, sondern weil die nicht wissen wohin mit der ganzen Scheiße aus der Massentierhaltung. Außer Ställen haben wir hier nur noch Maiswüsten´und Monokulturen. Für den Menschen wird mit Ausnahme von einigen Erdbeeren und Spargel Feldern nichts mehr angebaut. Das landet alles in der Biogasanlage oder wird für Tierfutter (Massentierhaltung) verwendet. Die Hase fließt nah an den Feldern der Bauern. Ich habe teilweise Bauern gesehen die Ihre Gülle bis fast ans Wasser ausgebracht haben. Nebenbei beuten Fleisch-Unternehmen wie Danish Crown (ehemals D&S Fleisch) auch noch Osteuropäer aus, die dann unter unmenschlichen Bedingungen in den Schlachthöfen arbeiten und Doppelschichten kloppen. Teils wohnen die Arbeiter hier wie Tiere mit 10 Leuten in einer runtergekommenen Mini-Wohnung. Die Leute die diese Wohnungen vermieten, kassieren dann auch nochmal pauschaul von jedem Mitarbeiter die Miete, die von den Zeitarbeitsfirmen direkt von deren Lohn abgezogen wird. Eine große Fleischmafia und die Politik schaut einfach weg. Das geht alles Hand in Hand. Die Natur und Menschen aus Osteuropa werden aus reiner Gier ausgebeutet.

Siehe: http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Der-N...ang-Billigloehner-in-der-Fleischindustrie-aus
https://www.nwzonline.de/cloppenbur...iel-nitrat-wie-erlaubt_a_31,3,1697934680.html
https://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/nied...-an-Tuberkulose-gestorben,tuberkulose152.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. April 2019)

> Rinderhack für 2,49 €


oder auch 2,99€, darüber freut man sich doch auch nur, wenn man vergessen hat, wie Hackfleisch schmeckt, was üblicherweise am selben Tag verzehrt werden sollte. Ohne komischen Geschmack nach ranzigem Fett von dem Sauerstoff in der Schutzatmosphäre.

Nennenswert mehr zahle ich an der Fleischtheke übrigens auch nicht. Beim Schweinefleisch in diesen SB Verpackungen ist es oft noch schlimmer, da sieht das auch noch so unappetitlich aus, so ohne Struktur mit homogener Farbe, wie kein Teilstück des Schweins sie hat.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Dafür hast du doch bestimmt ein paar Beispiele, die rechtfertigen alle Biobauern durch den Dreck zu ziehen, oder?



Hallo,

ich ziehe niemanden durch den Dreck. Möglicherweise haben wir hier eine etwas derbere Art von Humor. Aber eines stimmt schon, es hat halt schon etliche Skandale um Bio-Produkte in der Vergangenheit gegeben. Ein guter Bekannter von mir kauft nur Bio-Produkte, aber nur von Demeter, nur denen traut er. Kann ich aber nicht beurteilen, da mir da der Einblick fehlt. Übrigens komme ich aus der landwirtschaftlichen Ecke und habe ein bisschen Ahnung von Ackerbau und Viehzucht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (12. April 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Aber eines stimmt schon, es hat halt schon etliche Skandale um Bio-Produkte in der Vergangenheit gegeben....



Wieviele eigentlich - gerne auch umsatzbereinigt - im Vergleich zum allgegenwärtigen Dauerskandal der Massentierhaltung?


----------



## Taxidermist (12. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> ein paar Beispiele, die rechtfertigen alle Biobauern durch den Dreck zu ziehen, oder?



https://www.worldsoffood.de/gesunde...eln-in-italien-erreicht-auch-deutschland.html

https://www.zeit.de/2014/22/biolebensmittel-faelschung-betrug

https://www.daserste.de/information...dung/schwindel-mit-dem-eu-bio-siegel-100.html

@Testudo, nur ein paar wenige Beispiele, dafür aber intenationale mit beträchtlichen Ausmaß, weitere kannst du gerne selbst googeln.
Mir fällt in der letzten Zeit auf, dass du immer mehr hier dein ökologisches Gewissen zur Diskussion  stellst.
Wie kommt es, ist irgendwas passiert, gibt es dafür einen konkreten Anlass?

Jürgen


----------



## hans albers (12. April 2019)

heute war treffen der agrarminster der länder mit der landwirtschaftsministerin.

ergebnis: alles so weiter wie bisher...


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Wieviele eigentlich - gerne auch umsatzbereinigt - im Vergleich zum allgegenwärtigen Dauerskandal der Massentierhaltung?



Hallo,

kann mich so an etwa 5 in den letzten Jahren erinnern. Ich führe darüber aber keine Statistik. Das hat aber genügt, um mein Vertrauen in Bio-Produkte nachhaltig zu beeinträchtigen. Oder anders gesagt, ich wüsste beim Kauf solcher Produkte nie ob ich nicht verarscht werde. Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung dazu, welche ich wohl  noch haben darf, nicht dass es wieder heisst, ich will jemanden durch den Dreck ziehen, aber bei uns gibts ein Sprichwort: "Wer einmal lügt dem glaubt man nicht, selbst wenn er gleich die Wahrheit spricht".
Übrigens, durch meine Verbindungen in den ländlichen Bereich habe ich schon Zugang zu echten Bio-Produkten, so ich will.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (12. April 2019)

Okay, tausche die 5 gegen 5.000 und Bio-Produkte gegen Massentierhaltungsprodukte und dann lies das nochmal im Stillen - merkste was?


----------



## Nemo (12. April 2019)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Verbraucher das alles auch nur begrenzt steuern kann. Wenn jetzt alle zum lokalen Metzger rennen, wie deckt der denn dann seinen Bedarf? Immer noch ausschließlich aus lokalen Erzeugern oder vielleicht doch über den Großhandel? Wie sicher kann ich denn sein, dass das nicht jetzt schon so ist?

Muss mir als Verbraucher zugemutet werden, bei allen Produkten die Erzeugungskette und Kosten zu kennen und beurteilen zu können, ob das alles seine Richtigkeit hat? Ich finde, nein.

Bei der Lebensmittelerzeugung müssen knallharte Regeln gelten, die einzuhalten sind! Da darf kein Gift drin sein, die Tiere und die Umwelt müssen ordentlich behandelt werden! Wenn dadurch die Lebensmittel teurer werden und das Angebot ein wenig kleiner, dann ist das eben so. Dann kann ich mir noch aussuchen, welches Produkt mir besser schmeckt und was ich mir überhaupt leisten kann. 

Jetzt kaufe ich schon nur due teuersten Bio Eier, die Aldi anbietet und trotzdem werden die wegen ihres Dioxingehalts als mangelhaft bewertet. Ja da hab ich wohl als Verbraucher wieder was falsch gemacht, richtig?
Geht mir weg...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. April 2019)

Wer Bio für inakzeptabel hält, weil in marginalen Ausnahmen konventionelles geliefert wird, kann natürlich einfach Bio nicht kaufen. 

Ich überlege mir auch gut, welche Produkte ich in Bioqualität kaufe und welche nicht, auch weil es eben zu weilen teurer ist.

Das bleibt doch jedem unbenommen, aber das er sich deshalb schlechter ernährt, als der de konventionelle Produkte verzehrt, mit den Ausreißern die es da gibt, mag ich nicht glauben, klingt nicht logisch. Aber hier geht es ja um felder die dermaßen mit scheiße zugekippt werden, das der Boden und die darauf angebauten Pflanzen dies nicht aufnehmen können und demzufolge der Mist in die Gewässer und ins Grundwasser gelangt. Das verursacht Schäden in der Natur und Kosten in jedermanns Portemonnaie, denn die Aufbereitung des Trinkwassers wird teurer, tiefere Brunnen werden nötig.

Ähm Wo bleibt da der Aufschrei, wenn die Bürger geschröpft werden?  Da wäre es billiger den Bauern abzufinden, kostet auch Geld, aber die Natur wird nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2019)

Hallo,

Was bleibt ist halt die Diskrepanz zwischen "Dichtung und Wahrheit". In der Dichtung (Umfragen) sind 80 Prozent für Bio, bei der Wahrheit (Einkauf) sind es nur nur noch 20 Prozent. Was mich immer wundert ist, dass es Leute gibt, welche sich darüber wundern, dass es so ist.
Für den biogerechten Anbau benötigt man etwa das Doppelte der Fläche wie für herkömmlichen Anbau, entsprechend teuer sind die Produkte.
Bei der Fleischproduktion sähe es noch ungünstiger aus, hier läge die Steigerung bei den Bio-Produkten gegenüber der Massentierhaltung je nachdem, wie streng man das auslegt, zwischen 200 und 300 Prozent. Fairerweise sollte das bei den "Bio-Umfragen" erwähnt werden, dann würde auch der Abstand von Dichtung und Wahrheit geringer. Frage: " würden Sie Bio-Fleisch kaufen, wenn dies das zwei-dreifache des Preises von Fleisch aus konventioneller Haltung kostet". Da wärs aus mit den 80 Prozent. Sattdessen hört man immer den Schmarrn von etwas mehr, etwas teurer, geringfügig teurer. Oder anders herum gesagt; wenn jemand sagt, dass Fleischprodukte aus "biologischer Haltung" nur 30-50 Prozent mehr kosten, nun - da ist etwas faul.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. April 2019)

Laut top agraronline kaufen 78% der Deutschen Biolebensmittel.

Am Preis ist es allein nicht fest zu machen, es wird immer mehr hochwertiges Fleisch verkauft. Egal ob aus Südamerika, Irland oder auch aus Deutschland, die Leute kaufen immer öfter immer mehr edele Stücke vom Fleisch. Wer vor 10 Jahren ein T-Bone kaufen wollte musste suchen, heute liegt es beim Aldi.


----------



## Fruehling (12. April 2019)

Im Grunde ist es wie mit dem hochsubventionierten Atomstrom: Solange sämtliche Folgekosten auf die Allgemeinheit abgewälzt werden, wird sich am Preisgefälle zu nachhaltig erzeugten Alternativen nichts ändern.

Seine Kaufentscheidung davon abhängig zu machen, daß andere die Zeche auf indirektem Weg begleichen, erscheint zumindest auf den dringend nötigen zweiten Blick wenig redlich, hochgradig unsozial und auch kaufmännisch dumm. Das Motto "Nach mir die Sintflut" ist, trotz aller Aktualität, nämlich megaout!


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Laut top agraronline kaufen 78% der Deutschen Biolebensmittel.UOTE]
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. April 2019)

Ja klar dieses Portal für Landwirte hat denn nun welche Intention, die die von dir unterstellten Betrügereien rechtfertigen würden?

Du bist schon so in deinen Spinnereien gefangen, das du nicht mehr hinterfragst, wer eine Äußerung von sich gibt. Das ist ja nochmal eine Steigerung zu denen, die falsche Informationen streuen um Menschen zu manipulieren, aber du behauptest wohl das Gegenteil unabhängig  von der Quelle.

Im Markt mach Bio beim Umsatz übrigens weniger als 10 Prozent aus....


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es wie mit dem hochsubventionierten Atomstrom: Solange sämtliche Folgekosten auf die Allgemeinheit abgewälzt werden, wird sich am Preisgefälle zu nachhaltig erzeugten Alternativen nichts ändern.
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. April 2019)

wir haben Jahrzehnte den Kohlepfennig bezahlt und werden Jahrhunderte für die Lagerung des Atommülls zahlen, das ist wurscht, oder?


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ja klar dieses Portal für Landwirte hat denn nun welche Intention, die die von dir unterstellten Betrügereien rechtfertigen würden?
> 
> Du bist schon so in deinen Spinnereien gefangen, das du nicht mehr hinterfragst, wer eine Äußerung von sich gibt. Das ist ja nochmal eine Steigerung zu denen, die falsche Informationen streuen um Menschen zu manipulieren, aber du behauptest wohl das Gegenteil unabhängig  von der Quelle.
> 
> Im Markt mach Bio beim Umsatz übrigens weniger als 10 Prozent aus....



Hallo,

habe ich Dich schon einen Spinner genannt? Immer das Gleiche, wenn manche mit Argumenten am Ende sind, werden manche persönlich.
Ich achte immer die Meinung von anderen und auch wenn diese konrträr zu meiner steht so werde ich den Vefasser bestimmt nicht einen Spinner nennen und ihm Gott weiss was unterstellen.
Dein erster Satz macht keinen Sinn. Aber wie dem auch sei, ich mag keine Diskussionen mit persönlichen Angriffen und werde daher zu diesem Thema, wie auch schon vor ein paar Wochen zum Klimawandel, mit Dir nicht mehr kommunizieren.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Uzz (12. April 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Wo rede ich von höheren Endverbraucherpreisen. Ich rede davon nicht dass billigste Fleisch zu kaufen, dass fast zu 100 % aus Massentierhaltung stammt, sonst wäre es ja nicht so billig.


Hilft ja nicht. Es reicht nicht zu wissen, dass man "das billigste nicht kaufen" sollte, wenn die wahrscheinlichste Alternative darin besteht, das identisch hergestellte Produkte zum höheren Preis zu kaufen. Das ist die _realistische_ Alternative bei Fleisch in Deutschland.  *Das Problem ist nicht, dass falsch eingekauft wird. Das Problem ist, dass Produkte  überhaupt in die Läden gelangen, die zu gesellschaftlich nicht akzeptierten Standards hergestellt wurden.*



> Und was du vorschlägst wäre ja praktisch Massentierhaltung verbieten. Wie du dass Deutschland und EU-Weit durchsetzen willst musst du mir bitte erklären.


Massentierhaltung besagt nur etwas über die Anzahl der gehaltenen Tiere. Die Anzahl der Tiere ist, wenn das Umfeld entsprechen passt, in weiten Bereichen jedoch überhaupt kein Problem. Es geht darum, WIE produziert wird, nicht WIEVIEL ein einzelner Hersteller produziert. Man kann auch auch 10000 Schweine halten und mit der Gülle trotzdem nicht den Boden kaputtmachen.

Zur Durchsetzung: Wieviele der ~500 Mio EU-Bürgern haben denn ein Interesse daran, dass Tierhaltung zu katastrophalen Bedingungen in der EU weitverbreitet ist? Eine irrelevant kleine Zahl.



> Aber gut die Lebensmittelkontrolle ist nicht dass gelbe vom Ei. Und da sollen noch höhere gesetzliche Standards helfen?


 Standards allein nicht. Die beschriebene Kombination aus a) höheren, akzeptablen Standards b) wirksamen Kontrollen und c) Sanktionen funktioniert nur im Dreierpack. Kein Teil ist optional. Rosinenpicken fällt aus.

Es ist richtig, dass Deutschland die Fleischproduktion nicht im Alleingang in einen Schlaraffenland verwandeln kann. Dazu gibts die EU. Nur ist Deutschland kein Vorreiter sondern der große Bremser bei dem Thema. Deutschland ist nur deshalb ein wirtschaftlich so erfolgreicher Schweinestall, weil hier niedrigste Standards bei Haltung und Schlachtung und mangelnde Kontrollen eine konkurrenzlos billige Produktion ermöglichen. Die Holländer fahren doch ihre Gülle nicht nach Deutschland um uns zu ärgern. Die deutschen, sich lediglich selbst kontrollierenden Schlachthöfe sind auch nicht zufällig so beliebte Endstationen für viele hunderte Kilometer weit rangekarrte Tiere.


----------



## Fruehling (12. April 2019)

Stimmt fast, Lajos, denn aktuell wird die Kohleverstromung mit ca. 46 Mrd. Euro p.a. subventioniert. Auf die 20.000 zur Disposition stehenden Arbeitsplätze verteilt, ergäbe sich für jeden einzelnen Arbeitnehmer ein jährliches Salär von 2,3 Millionen Euro! Alternativ könnte man diese Gelder auch dafür verwenden, endlich in funktionierende Stromspeichermdien zu investieren, bzw. dringend benötigte Forschung zu betreiben, anstatt durch bloße Untätigkeit Millionen Arbeitsplätze in Fernost zu schaffen.

Alles eine Frage des Intellekts...


----------



## Lajos1 (12. April 2019)

Hallo Frühling,

es gibt aber derzeit keine wirklich akzeptabel funtionierende Stromspeicher obwohl da weltweit schon lange daran geforscht wird. Darauf hoffen, dass da in näherer Zukunft ein Durchbruch kommt, kann man ja, aber ich würde keine Wette darauf eingehen, dass sich da in den nächsten 10/20 Jahren groß was ändert.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Nemo (12. April 2019)

Ich glaube es herrscht auch eine allgemeine Unklarheit bzgl. der "Nachfrage". Die Leute kommen in den Laden, wollen Hackfleisch kaufen. Jetzt liegt das Zeug da für 2.99 pro 500g in der Auslage (woher ihr das übrigens für 2.99 pro KILO bekommt ist mir schleierhaft).
Was macht der Kunde, insbesondere der mit schmalem Geldbeutel? Er kauft die 500g für 2.99, weil es genau so angeboten wird.
Würde das Hackfleisch aus guter Herkunft für 2.99 angeboten werden, allerdings nur 250g, würde er es vermutlich immer noch kaufen, aber 2 mal überlegen, ob er wirklich eine zweite Packung braucht.

Es mag für ein paar grüne Lehrerkinder eine lebensfüllende Aufgabe sein, jedes Blatt Grünzeug auf Pestizide zu untersuchen, bevor es verzehrt wird, die Mehrheit möchte aber einfach nur Lebensmittel kaufen und dabei weder vergiftet noch verarscht werden.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Es mag für ein paar grüne Lehrerkinder eine lebensfüllende Aufgabe sein, jedes Blatt Grünzeug auf Pestizide zu untersuchen, bevor es verzehrt wird, die Mehrheit möchte aber einfach nur Lebensmittel kaufen und dabei weder vergiftet noch verarscht werden.



Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Dazu kommt noch, so schlimm können unsere Nahrungsmittel gar nicht sein. Schließlich werden wir in Deutschland im Durchschnitt 10 Jahre älter als noch vor 50 Jahren.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> wir haben Jahrzehnte den Kohlepfennig bezahlt und werden Jahrhunderte für die Lagerung des Atommülls zahlen, das ist wurscht, oder?



Wir werden auch für die Entsorgung der Rotorblätter von Windkraftanlagen bezahlen.
Für die gibt es aktuell nicht mal Entsorgungmöglichkeiten.

https://www.n-tv.de/wirtschaft/Recycler-kritisieren-Windrad-Entsorgung-article19864375.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. April 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Stimmt fast, Lajos, denn aktuell wird die Kohleverstromung mit ca. 46 Mrd. Euro p.a. subventioniert. Auf die 20.000 zur Disposition stehenden Arbeitsplätze verteilt, ergäbe sich für jeden einzelnen Arbeitnehmer ein jährliches Salär von 2,3 Millionen Euro! Alternativ könnte man diese Gelder auch dafür verwenden, endlich in funktionierende Stromspeichermdien zu investieren, bzw. dringend benötigte Forschung zu betreiben, anstatt durch bloße Untätigkeit Millionen Arbeitsplätze in Fernost zu schaffen.
> 
> Alles eine Frage des Intellekts...




Also mal ganz ehrlich.
Hier auf irgendwelche Subventionen rum zu hacken bringt ja überhaupt nichts.
In unserem Staat und in der Eu werden noch viele andere Dinge subventioniert.
Wenn wir nicht komplett abhängig vom Ausland werden wollen, muss der Staat subventionieren.
Ansonsten ist hier Essig mit fast allem.

Auch die Grüne Energie wird subventioniert.
Die Landwirtschaft wird subventioniert
Pharmaindustrie etc.
Möbelindustrie
Ikea & Co. erhalten Subventionen ( nur allein um Standortnachteile in DE auszugleichen)
Kultur (Theater etc.)
Baukindergeld (ist eine Subvention)
Eingliederungsmassnahmen in die Arbeitswelt
Städtebau
usw.

Selbst euer Internet basiert auf eine Subvention (Breitbandausbau wird Subventioniert)

Ohne Subventionen machste in Europa und ganz besonders in Deutschland die Lichter aus.

Klar kann man in der Forschung Stromspeicher investieren. Was ja auch getan wird.
Fallen die Subventionen für die Kohleverstromung weg, gibt es aber keinen Strom.
Wie willst Du dann in Speicher forschen? Dann importieren wir den Strom. Jo.
Und wer bezahlt die vielen Arbeitslosen welche Jahrzehnte den Strom für Dich produziert haben?
Denk doch nicht immer von 8 Uhr bis 9 Uhr.
Ausserdem was nützt Forschung in Stromspeicher wenn andere Länder in dem Bereich schon viel weiter sind?
Warum Geld verschwenden?

Aber dieses ganze blablabla zeigt doch woran es in DE und in der EU hapert.
Nur Blablabla...während wir labern handeln andere Staaten und bringen ohne grosses Tamtam  viele Projekte auf den Weg.
Während wir wegen Plastikdübel nun BER abreissen?
Wir labern über irgendwelche Subventionen, brauchen Jahre um zukunftsweisende Projekte in die Spur zu bringen, Verhindern moderne Industrie weil irgendwelche Insekten genau dort auf ein Baumblatt scheissen usw.
In anderen Staaten kann man mittlerweile per Internet kacken gehen.
Und in DE + EU nur Blablabla


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. April 2019)

Es hat ja auch keiner was gegen die Subventionen,  sondern lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass andere Energiequellen auch nicht ohne funktionieren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. April 2019)

Naja, ein User kritisiert ja schon die hohen Subventionen für die Kohleverstromung.
Das kann man natürlich machen, sein gutes Recht.
Man sollte dabei aber auch im Auge haben wie gross und welchen Stellenwert dieser Wirtschaftszweig in/für DE ist/ hat.


----------



## Fruehling (13. April 2019)

Genau das ist der Punkt, Frank... 

@Kopfschüttel
Es ging ums Mißverhältnis bezogen auf die Photovoltaik, wo heimlich still und leise 80.000 Stellen abgebaut wurden. Unterm Strich fährt Deutschland die Subventionen bei der alternativen Energiegewinnung zurück bzw. betreibt nur scheinbar eine Förderung und andere Länder tun das Gegenteil.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. April 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt, Frank...
> 
> @Kopfschüttel
> Es ging ums Mißverhältnis bezogen auf die Photovoltaik, wo heimlich still und leise 80.000 Stellen abgebaut wurden. Unterm Strich fährt Deutschland die Subventionen bei der alternativen Energiegewinnung zurück bzw. betreibt nur scheinbar eine Förderung und andere Länder tun das Gegenteil.



Ja, weil die anderen besser und günstiger waren.
Wettrennen verloren.
Was soll man da dann noch investieren? 
Während auch noch China die Kontrolle über diese dafür benötigten Rohstoffe hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Naja, ein User kritisiert ja schon die hohen Subventionen für die Kohleverstromung.
> Das kann man natürlich machen, sein gutes Recht.
> Man sollte dabei aber auch im Auge haben wie gross und welchen Stellenwert dieser Wirtschaftszweig in/für DE ist/ hat.


Wer und wo? Wenn ich nicht irre habe ich den Kohlepfennig angeführt, aber nicht kritisiert, sondern lediglich abgewogen gegen andere kritisierte Subventionen.

Wenn ihr euer Land so liebt, warum versteht ihr dessen Sprache nicht? Der Stellenwert der Kohleverstromung sieht man, wenn man die Zahl der Arbeitskräfte dem Subventionsvolumen gegenüber stellt,  wie Fruehling es bereits tat.


----------



## Fruehling (13. April 2019)

Warum wird mir gerade klar, woran es in diesem Lande hapert?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. April 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Warum wird mir gerade klar, woran es in diesem Lande hapert?


Hä , versteh ich nicht


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wer und wo? Wenn ich nicht irre habe ich den Kohlepfennig angeführt, aber nicht kritisiert, sondern lediglich abgewogen gegen andere kritisierte Subventionen.
> 
> Wenn ihr euer Land so liebt, warum versteht ihr dessen Sprache nicht? Der Stellenwert der Kohleverstromung sieht man, wenn man die Zahl der Arbeitskräfte dem Subventionsvolumen gegenüber stellt,  wie Fruehling es bereits tat.




Dir ist schon klar, dass auch andere Wirtschaftszweige anhängig sind?
Thema Zulieferanten


----------



## Fruehling (13. April 2019)

Und dir ist schon klar, daß man trotz blühender Wirtschaft ökologischen Schiffbruch erleiden kann?

Schau dir nur die Einleitung an, das hilft bereits...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. April 2019)

Ich habe bei einen Hersteller von Bergwerkstechnik gelernt, aber dennoch kannst du ein totes Pferd nicht reiten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (13. April 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe bei einen Hersteller von Bergwerkstechnik gelernt, aber dennoch kannst du ein totes Pferd nicht reiten.



Wer bestimmt wann ein Pferd tot ist?

Wenn dieses tote Pferd ein Fohlen trägt...was dann?
Künstlich am Leben halten oder die Zukunft sterben lassen?


Deutsche Bergbautechnik ist immer noch eine der Besten auf dem Weltmarkt.
Nur leider nicht mehr für Deutschland.  

Mein Beitrag zielte aber eher auf die Frage ab
Ob man hier wirklich als Laie über die Subventionen labern möchte . 
Das Thema ist ja eigentlich ein anderes.


----------



## Fruehling (13. April 2019)

Fehlt nur noch Lindners Profi-Argument...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (13. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Wer bestimmt wann ein Pferd tot ist?
> 
> Wenn dieses tote Pferd ein Fohlen trägt...was dann?
> Künstlich am Leben halten oder die Zukunft sterben lassen?
> ...



Das Fohlen kenne ich, fluten und dann den Tourismus fördern. Ob es angenommen wird bleibt abzuwarten, aber es sieht schöner aus.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. April 2019)

Das Thema des Berichtes steht in direktem Bezug zu dem Faden hier. Gibt es auch in der Mediathek. Wenn man bestätigt bekommt, was man schon lange ahnte



Fruehling schrieb:


> 22:55 - Das Erste
> 
> Gekaufte Agrarpolitik?


----------



## Fruehling (29. April 2019)

Haste dazu einen Link?
Hier spinnt der Stream - als hätte der Cutter Gülle gesoffen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. April 2019)

https://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/pla...WUwODdhM2IzYzdjMw/reportage-und-dokumentation


Bitte schön


----------



## Fruehling (29. April 2019)

Merci vielmals!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (30. April 2019)

„Sie sahen einen Betrag der Partei Bündnis 90 die Grünen zur Europawahl. Für den Inhalt dieser Sendung sind ausschließlich die Parteien verantwortlich.“

Valentin Thurn ist Mitglied der Heinrich Böll Stiftung welche den Grünen "gehört" und BUND Mitglied.
Dies nur mal zu einer Person von den genannten.

So hat jeder seine Lobbyisten

Und wer alles Mitglied im DBV ist, ist auch schon lange bekannt. Nix neues.

Sowas nennt man Lobbyarbeit.  Das ist was auch Demokratie ausmacht.

Machen alle. Die einen mehr, die anderen weniger.


----------



## Fruehling (30. April 2019)

Lässig...


----------



## UMueller (30. April 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> „Sie sahen einen Betrag der Partei Bündnis 90 die Grünen zur Europawahl. Für den Inhalt dieser Sendung sind ausschließlich die Parteien verantwortlich.“
> 
> Valentin Thurn ist Mitglied der Heinrich Böll Stiftung welche den Grünen "gehört" und BUND Mitglied.
> Dies nur mal zu einer Person von den genannten.
> ...



Das Deutschland ein Problem mit der Gülle hat ist ja wohl unbestritten. Hat in dem Film sogar ein Schweinezüchter zugegeben. Die suchen verzweifelt noch Flächen wo der Scheiß hin kann. Da haben die "Lobbyisten" ja mal recht. Die anderen Lobbyisten werden leider dagegen halten.


----------



## knutwuchtig (1. Mai 2019)

den hölländern drückt die gülle noch mehr im tank. die haben viel schärfere auflagen . was machen die ? ganz einfach in tankwagen abfüllen und  den deutschen geld in die hand drücken, damit das zeugs verklappt wird. für geld machen die deutschen bauern alles .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Mai 2019)

Wir sind als Angler gesegnet mit einem einzigartigen Kompetenzteam.

Auf der einen Seite die Glyphosatchristel und auf der anderen Seite Güllegero.

So eine Kombi hätte sich keiner einfallen lassen können, die Anglerschaft vertreten durch eine Klientelpartei mit mittelständischem Background. Mit Verlaub selbst mit den grauen Panthern wäre die Schnittmenge größer und  wenigstens kein  Interessenskonflikt  zu erwarten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (1. Mai 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> den hölländern drückt die gülle noch mehr im tank. die haben viel schärfere auflagen . was machen die ? ganz einfach in tankwagen abfüllen und  den deutschen geld in die hand drücken, damit das zeugs verklappt wird. für geld machen die deutschen bauern alles .



Nene so einfach ist dies nicht. Damit machen sich die deutschen und auch niederländischen Landwirte strafbar.
Dieser Export/ Import von Gülle ist streng limitiert und müsste eigentlich auch streng überwacht werden. 
An der Überwachung scheitert es aber. Dafür wurde besonders NRW kritisiert.


Zur Glyphosatchristel....
Um wen geht es? Um Christel oder Glyphosat?
Auch da labern verschiedenste Lobbygruppen. Fakt ist aber, bei korrekter Anwendung ist Glyphosat nicht krebserregend.
Fakt ist auch, verbietet man dies auf unseren Äckern, kommt anderes Zeug was schlimmer und radikaler ist.
Fakt ist auch, ohne Glyphosat haben diverse Nahrungspflanzen; Getreide etc. keine Chance zu gedeihen.
Fakt ist auch, wenn man wieder konventionell das Unkraut beseitigt man zuviel CO2 frei setzen würde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Mai 2019)

Nein mein Freund, zunächst ist Glyphosat derzeitig als krebserregend eingestuft, ob es in geringeren Konzentrationen sich dann langfristig als Krebserregend herausstellt oder nicht, bleibt abzuwarten.

Die Drohkulisse verbietet man dieses kommt was schlimmeres fußt worauf?  Wie hat denn bloß jahrhundertelang die Getreidekutur nur funktioniert, ohne Glyphosat? Die müssen alle von Luft und Liebe gelebt haben in Europa?

Und wenn es gegen die finanziellen Interessen der chemischen Industrie geht, ist CO2 auf einmal ein valides Argument, gegen das du doch sonst verbissen agitierst?


----------



## knutwuchtig (1. Mai 2019)

immer das selbe , die industrie gibt einen weg vor .
stellt man fest , das es außer der wertschöpfungskette im grunde genommen nur quälerei , blut und tränen mit sich bringt ,dann heißt es "geht nicht anders "

klar geht das anders ! soll es aber nicht . schließlich hat man nicht umsonst das saatgut aufwändig so angepasst, das man es gleich im bundle mit round up verkaufen kann .
wenn man genau hinschaut , haben die saatgutzüchter ganze arbeit geleistet .
die haben hochzuchthybride hergestellt , die man von allen seiten pampern muß ,soll etwas am halm bleiben 
herbizide, pestizide , fungizide ,das komplette programm und mehrfach !

bodenpflege oder humusbildung :nicht dran zu denken.passt auch nicht zwischen zwei gülle zyklen 


gaaanz blöd , wenn die amis  wegen glyphosat hohe strafzahlungen und schmerzensgelder raushauen und die bayer aktie um bis zu 40 % sinkt (klare kaufempfehlung wenn man gewinne mitnehmen will )

bayer hat monsanto nicht umsonst gekauft . 
zu einem preis ,für dem man anderswo einen ganzen kleinstaat kaufen kann .
die werden einiges an kohle auch hintenrum raushauen, damit unterm strich das ergebnis wieder stimmt.
werden halt noch ein oder zwei gutachten gekauft  und entscheidungsträger dazu 

da kann man doch nicht einfach umschwenken und alles so aufwändig machen ,wie die bio bauern .

das bringt kein geld


----------



## knutwuchtig (1. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Nene so einfach ist dies nicht. Damit machen sich die deutschen und auch niederländischen Landwirte strafbar.
> Dieser Export/ Import von Gülle ist streng limitiert und müsste eigentlich auch streng überwacht werden.
> An der Überwachung scheitert es aber. Dafür wurde besonders NRW kritisiert.



also im deutsch holländischen grenzland und kurz hinterm zollgrenzbezirk , da floriert der handel noch. ob verboten oder nicht . wenn das wetter passt, dann wird im accord gefahren .
nrw hat nicht umsonst die höchsten nitratwerte . man sieht auch kilometerweit nur noch mais und etwas gerste
kuh auf weide hat seltenheitswert .
ich kenn das noch anders
runkeln , futterrüben , roggen , hafer , weidelgras .kartoffeln ,weizen . ackerbohnen, senf , raps ,klee ,lupinen, damals waren die felder bunt.
dann kam die EWG  und man baute  nur noch an, was subventionen brachte. schnell kletterten die milchseen und butterberge .
wegen überproduktion. alles schwenkte um auf schweine mast . die brachten dann auch nur geld in der masse . die kleinen gaben auf ,die großen haben sich spezialisiert ,und können nur kohle machen ,in dem sie noch industrieller wirtschaften.

wenn man denen sagt : machs anders , besser , gesünder

geht nicht !


----------



## torstenhtr (1. Mai 2019)

Hat die Diskussion noch irgendetwas mit dem Angeln zu tun?

Ansonsten: Man sollte nicht pauschal der Propaganda der Schützertaliban glauben. 



Testudo schrieb:


> Nein mein Freund, zunächst ist Glyphosat derzeitig als krebserregend eingestuft, ob es in geringeren Konzentrationen sich dann langfristig als Krebserregend herausstellt oder nicht, bleibt abzuwarten.



Die IARC stufte Glyphosat unter Kategorie 2a, d.h. *wahrscheinlich* krebserzeugend für den Menschen ein - das bedeutet nicht das der Wirkstoff tatsächlich krebserregend ist. Es gibt eine Studie, die wohl einen Zusammenhang mit dem NHL ( Non-Hodgkin-Lymphom) zeigt; jedoch teilt u.a. das BfR nicht diese Ansicht [1].
Es gibt keine klare Evidenz, dass Glyphosat krebserregend ist.

--

Zum Thema Nitrate ist der Artikel von Pollmer ganz interessant [2]:

[..] Nitrat ist laut ZDF noch dazu „krebserregend“. Zu dumm nur, dass auch im Gemüse reichlich Nitrat steckt, *oft 10mal, ja manchmal 100mal* so viel wie im Trinkwasser. Demnach wären Kopfsalat, Rucola und Grünkohl eine Krebsgefahr ersten Ranges. Unter uns: Das Krebsrisiko basierte auf einer ursprünglich vernünftigen Theorie um das Jahr 1980, aber *die hat sich mittlerweile als gegenstandslos erwiesen*. Deshalb können Sie Ihr Gemüse trotz Nitrat mit Wohlbehagen vertilgen.
..
Bleibt die Frage: Warum soll sich dann Deutschland vor dem Europäischen Gerichtshof wegen des Nitrats im Wasser verantworten? Das haben unsere Umweltpolitiker geschickt eingefädelt: Sie haben erwirkt, dass von den vorhandenen abertausenden Messstellen nur 162 nach Brüssel gemeldet wurden, nämlich solche, die deutlich belastet sind. Die sauberen Brunnen wurden der EU verschwiegen. So kann man sich später *durch drastische Auflagen für die Landwirte als Retter der Umwelt inszenieren*. [..]

Vielleicht doch alles die übliche Hexenjagd?

Laut Umweltbundesamt [3] ist die Stickstoff-Gesamtbilanz rückläufig ..

--

Was das Angeln betrifft: habe den subjektiven Eindruck dass die Gewässer immer klarer werden, dadurch aber weniger Nährstoffe und weniger Fische.

--

[1] https://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/343/neue...endert-die-bewertung-des-wirkstoffs-nicht.pdf
[2] https://www.deutschlandfunkkultur.d...hwindel-um.993.de.html?dram:article_id=371719
[3] https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/faqs-zu-nitrat-im-grund-trinkwasser#textpart-7


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Mai 2019)

Über Nitrat, Nitrit und Nitrosamine  kann sich jeder informieren,  die Aufnahme mit Gemüse ist nicht zuletzt wegen der Vitamine und Antioxydantien meiner Meinung nach eine andere Sache. Dazu findet man sehr viele seriöse Quellen und ich habe als Bürger ein recht auf eine  bestmögliche Wasserversorgung. 

Die Ostsee eutrophierte mehr und mehr und das nicht zu letzt durch die intensive Landwirtschaft  das ist doch ein sehr bedeutsamer Bezug für Angler jeden betrifft auch viele Seen und Fließgewässer hier.

Durch die Auswaschung von Pflanzenschutzmitteln, Fungiziden und Herbiziden ist die Artenvielfalt beeinträchtigt  und damit das System weniger stabil. Auch das sind bedeutende Einschnitte, die und zusammen mit den steigenden Wassertemperaturen  vieles durcheinanderbringen. 

Das sind Zusammenhänge die die Präsidentin und der Präsident  von deutscher Fischerei und Angelfischerei auf dem Schirm haben sollten und dagen Stellung beziehen. Wenn Sie das nicht können, sind vielleicht die falschen Köpfe für diese Verbände.


----------



## torstenhtr (1. Mai 2019)

Trinkwasser wird aufbereitet, hier ist keine Gefährdung auf Grund Nitrat zu erwarten.

Die Ostsee ist sicherlich eutrophiert; jedoch sinken die Nährstoffeintragungen seit den 80er Jahren [1].

Ein Anglerverband sollte sich prioritär für das Angeln einsetzen und nicht undifferenzierte Schützerpropaganda verbreiten.

--

[1] https://www.umweltbundesamt.de/daten/wasser/ostsee/eutrophierung-der-ostsee#textpart-1


----------



## Laichzeit (1. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Über Nitrat, Nitrit und Nitrosamine  kann sich jeder informieren,  die Aufnahme mit Gemüse ist nicht zuletzt wegen der Vitamine und Antioxydantien meiner Meinung nach eine andere Sache.



Das ist auch die überwiegende Meinung der Fachwelt. Die gesundheitsfördernden Inhaltsstoffe im Gemüse überdecken den Effekt von Nitrat und Nitrit, im Trinkwasser und Fleisch ist das aber nicht der Fall. Zu Schlüssen wie in dem verlinkten Artikel kann man nur kommen, wen man die offensichtlichen Unterschiede von Wasser und Gemüse unter den Tisch fallen lässt. Im schlimmsten Fall weiß es der Pollmer selbst sogar genau so gut.


----------



## Fruehling (1. Mai 2019)

Oder noch anders: Gemüse kann ich, Wasser muß ich zu mir nehmen.


----------



## torstenhtr (1. Mai 2019)

18% des *Grund*wassers gilt als über dem Grenzwert von 50mg/Nitrat/l belastet; jedoch stellen die Trinkwasserversorger sicher, dass *Trink*wasser unbelastet ist. Siehe auch entsprechende Seite vom Umweltbundesamt. Von bestimmten Gruppen werden gerne Ängste geschürt; das ist ein politisches Mittel um ihre Ziele durchzusetzen. Die tatsächliche Datenlage ist weit weniger dramatisch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Trinkwasser wird aufbereitet, hier ist keine Gefährdung auf Grund Nitrat zu erwarten.
> 
> Die Ostsee ist sicherlich eutrophiert; jedoch sinken die Nährstoffeintragungen seit den 80er Jahren [1].
> 
> ...


 Du solltest bei deinen Quellen nicht nur die Überschriften lesen, denn dort heißt es :  "Stärke und räumliche Ausdehnung dieser Totzonen nahmen aufgrund der Nährstoffeinträge in Küstengewässer und der offenen Ostsee aber deutlich zu. Sauerstoffarmut entsteht, wenn Mikroorganismen abgestorbenes Plankton unter Sauerstoffverbrauch abbauen. Sauerstoffmangel führt zudem dazu, dass sich Nährstoffe aus dem Sediment lösen. Dann beginnt der Teufelskreislauf der sich selbst verstärkenden Eutrophierung "

Das andere große Problem der Ostsee ist, es geht nichts verschütt, es gibt kaum Austrag von Nährstoffen und somit verschärft jeder weitere Eintrag die Situation.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (1. Mai 2019)

Die Klärung des Trinkwasser so wird immer aufwendiger und kostspieliger,  warum sollte die Allgemeinheit dafür zahlen, damit eine Minderheit für wenig Gewinn Raubbau treibt?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (2. Mai 2019)

cancel


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (2. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Die Klärung des Trinkwasser so wird immer aufwendiger und kostspieliger,  warum sollte die Allgemeinheit dafür zahlen, damit eine Minderheit für wenig Gewinn Raubbau treibt?



Weil auch Du dieses Trinkwasser verdreckst.


Und weil Trinkwasser bzw. das Grundwasser nicht so sauber ist wie manche es glauben wollen. Das ist kein klarer See oder Fluss unter der Erde.
Das sind oft braune schlammige Wassermassen angereichter mit dem ganzen Dreck dieses Planeten. 
Mit Schwermetallen etc. etc.
Das was manche im Garten mit der Pumpe abzapfen ist Grundwasser aus der obersten Schicht. 
Sieht klar aus, trinken möchte dies aber keiner.
Auch ohne Nitrat nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (2. Mai 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> immer das selbe , die industrie gibt einen weg vor .
> stellt man fest , das es außer der wertschöpfungskette im grunde genommen nur quälerei , blut und tränen mit sich bringt ,dann heißt es "geht nicht anders "
> 
> klar geht das anders ! soll es aber nicht . schließlich hat man nicht umsonst das saatgut aufwändig so angepasst, das man es gleich im bundle mit round up verkaufen kann .
> ...



Das ist ganz grosser Blödsinn.
Die Gerichte welche Strafzahlungen ausgesprochen haben waren Laiengerichte.
Ohne irgendwelche Gutachten, Studien etc.

Ein Jury- Laiengericht!
USA halt.

https://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft...-fuer-das-krebsrisiko-bedeutet-a-1258760.html

Zitat:"
*In der Vergangenheit haben zahlreiche öffentlich finanzierte Gremien und Organisationen das Krebsrisiko bewertet. Sie halten Glyphosat für sicher. Dazu zählen etwa das Joint Meeting on Pesticide Residues (JMPR) der Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO), die US-amerikanische Umweltbehörde EPA und die japanische Food Safety Commission.*


Im Gegensatz dazu stufte die zur Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) gehörende Krebsagentur IARC Glyphosat als "wahrscheinlich krebserregend" ein. *Die IARC untersucht allerdings nicht, ob ein Stoff bei der Anwendung im Alltag Krebs erzeugt, sondern ob er grundsätzlich dazu in der Lage ist.* Nach ihrer Bewertung ist auch der Friseurberuf "wahrscheinlich krebserregend", Sonnenstrahlen und Alkohol sind "sicher krebserregend"."


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Weil auch Du dieses Trinkwasser verdreckst.
> 
> 
> Und weil Trinkwasser bzw. das Grundwasser nicht so sauber ist wie manche es glauben wollen. Das ist kein klarer See oder Fluss unter der Erde.
> ...



Bevor du deihnen Post wieder löscht, zitiere ich ihn mal, so kann ihn sich jeder mal ansehen.

Ja die obere Grundwasserschicht ist mittlerweile an vielen Orten verdreckt, deshalb wird immer tiefer gebohrt, aber das ist ja kein Naturgesetz und wäre immer so gewesen. Im Münsterland wurde der Brunnen eines Bekannten vor Jahren gesperrt, der hatte mal Trinkwasserqualität  und konnte zuletzt nicht mehr zum auffüllen des Teiches verwendet werden,  weil das Algenwachstum nicht mehr mechanisch einzufangen war.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (2. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Bevor du deihnen Post wieder löscht, zitiere ich ihn mal, so kann ihn sich jeder mal ansehen.
> 
> Ja die obere Grundwasserschicht ist mittlerweile an vielen Orten verdreckt, deshalb wird immer tiefer gebohrt, aber das ist ja kein Naturgesetz und wäre immer so gewesen. Im Münsterland wurde der Brunnen eines Bekannten vor Jahren gesperrt, der hatte mal Trinkwasserqualität  und konnte zuletzt nicht mehr zum auffüllen des Teiches verwendet werden,  weil das Algenwachstum nicht mehr mechanisch einzufangen war.



Dann sieh zu das Deine Abwasserleitung saniert wird.
Nimm keine Medikamente mehr etc.
Denn auch diese scheidest Du aus und gelangt ins Grundwasser.

Davon ab machen dies ca. 80 Millionen Menschen in DE.
Waren früher auch mal weniger.
Somit kann das Grundwasser auch etwas sauberer gewesen sein.

(oder Dein Bekannter hat zuviel Scheisse in seinem Garten verschüttet)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Dann sieh zu das Deine Abwasserleitung saniert wird.
> Nimm keine Medikamente mehr etc.
> Denn auch diese scheidest Du aus und gelangt ins Grundwasser.
> 
> ...



Wenn du Märchen erzählst,  musst du mit es war einmal anfangen,  sonst irritierst du noch jemand.und du möchtest doch keine falschen Informationen streuen, oder?


Schauen wir uns mal eine Karte an, wo die Nitratbelastung des Grundwassers dargestellt werden,  und schauen da auf die großen Ballungszentren, das Ruhrgebiet, Stuttgart,  München, Frankfurt und stellen fest, da sind die Werte gut, obwohl viel mehr Menschen dort nach deiner Theorie das Wasser belasten. Und anderseits schauen wir mal nach den großen ehemals fruchtbaren landwirtschaftlichen Gebieten. Also fangen wir an mit dem Münsterland,  Emsland,  Magdeburger Börde, Mecklenburg Vorpommern, nach Süden schließt sich die sachsenanhaltiner Börde an, später das knoblauvhsland bei Nürnberg. .......Alle landwirtschaftlich herausragende Gebiete haben Probleme mit hohen Nitratwerten.

Es ist also mit Ausnahme von Berlin gegensätzlich zu deinen Schilderungen.


----------



## Rheinangler (2. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Bevor du deihnen Post wieder löscht, zitiere ich ihn mal, so kann ihn sich jeder mal ansehen.
> 
> Ja die obere Grundwasserschicht ist mittlerweile an vielen Orten verdreckt, deshalb wird immer tiefer gebohrt, aber das ist ja kein Naturgesetz und wäre immer so gewesen. Im Münsterland wurde der Brunnen eines Bekannten vor Jahren gesperrt, der hatte mal Trinkwasserqualität  und konnte zuletzt nicht mehr zum auffüllen des Teiches verwendet werden,  weil das Algenwachstum nicht mehr mechanisch einzufangen war.



Das mit dem Algenwachstum im Teich muss ich leider auch bei mir bestätigen. Wobei Algen auch schon ab relativ geringen Werten sprießen... Dennoch - die Werte bei uns im Grundwasser waren wirklich abenteuerlich und ich weiss noch nicht mit welchem Wasser ich den Teich am besten versorgen soll - denn auch im Trinkwasser sind in Bezug die Wohlfüllatmosphäre für Algen immer noch relativ hohe Werte.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (2. Mai 2019)

Man kann sich die Scheisse ja wirklich schönreden. Besonders dann wenn im Ballungsgebiet des Ruhrgebiet "kaum" Messstellen auf bebauter oder unter bebauter Fläche liegen.
https://interaktiv.rp-online.de/nitrat-in-nrw/messstellen-in-nrw

NRW ist es doch auch nicht so dramatisch trotz der ganzen Gülle entsorgung aus den Niederlanden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Man kann sich die Scheisse ja wirklich schönreden. Besonders dann wenn im Ballungsgebiet des Ruhrgebiet "kaum" Messstellen auf bebauter oder unter bebauter Fläche liegen.
> https://interaktiv.rp-online.de/nitrat-in-nrw/messstellen-in-nrw
> 
> NRW ist es doch auch nicht so dramatisch trotz der ganzen Gülle entsorgung aus den Niederlanden.



Na deine Quelle stützt doch meine Ausführungen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (2. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Na deine Quelle stützt doch meine Ausführungen.



Keine Nitratbelastung. Korrekt.
Aber Antibiotika, Hormone und PFT (Perflourierte Tenside), weichmacher Bisphenol A, Nonylphenol; Röntgenkontrastmittel, Arzneistoffe; Komplexbildner, Moschus-Duftstoffe, Rückstände von Kosmetika, Wasch- und Reinigungsmitteln etc.

Das was ich sagte.....
Nichts Märchen erzählen.

Bezogen auf Deine Frage:
Zitat:"Die Klärung des Trinkwasser so wird immer aufwendiger und kostspieliger, warum sollte die Allgemeinheit dafür zahlen, damit eine Minderheit für wenig Gewinn Raubbau treibt?"

Weil auch Du das Trinkwasser/ Grundwasser verdreckst.
Sicherlich nicht persönlich in dem Ausmaß, dass es ein Problem darstellt.
Aber all das wovon die Allgemeinheit und somit auch Du auch profitierst gelangt ins Grundwasser.


----------



## UMueller (2. Mai 2019)

Das mit den Nitratgrenzwerten ist ja nicht ganz neu. Es waren mal 10mg/l . Als dieser Wert nicht mehr einzuhalten war, erhöhte man auf 25mg/l. Es gab da mal die Prämien für Flächenstilllegung. Damit sollte erreicht werden das weniger gedüngt wird. Jetzt ist man bei 50mg/l. Die Folge ist das die Brunnen tiefer werden. Wasser muss schon gemischt werden um unter dem Grenzwert zu bleiben. Oder das Nitrat muss mit teurer Technik entfernt werden. Ja das Trinkwasser wird teurer werden müssen. Zahlt doch sicher jeder gern bald auch den dreifachen Preis dafür. Wofür ? Für subventionierte Massentierhaltung und das Deutschland Fleischexportmeister wird oder ist ? Natürlich gibt es auch marode Kanalisation. Ich denke aber eher das ist eine Schutzbehauptung der Agrarlobby. In etwa so als wenn der Einbrecher ruft: Haltet den Dieb. Ich weiß nicht aber in meiner Gegend stehen soviele Ställe und es kommen weitere hinzu. Das kann doch nicht der Weg sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (2. Mai 2019)

Massentierhaltung gibt es auch bei Bio- Landwirten.
Und auch Gülle.

7 Millarden Menschen wollen ernährt werden, Tendenz steigend.

Wollt ihr Soja fressen? (Wächst auch nicht ohne Gülle oder Kunstdünger.)
Wann war der Grenzwert bei 10mg/l?
Damals wurde doch viel mehr mit Gülle gedüngt, auch auf Grund mehr landwirtschaftlicher Fläche. Gülle sogar nur auf die Oberfläche aufgetragen.
Aber heute kann der Städter den Gestank ja nicht mehr ertragen.

Zu eurer Info:
Ab 1980 liegt der Nitrat- grenzwert bei 50mg/l.
Davor lag er bei 90mg/l.
Nix mit 10mg/l.
In der Mineralwasserverordnung gibt es überhaupt keinen Nitrat- Grenzwert.


----------



## UMueller (2. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> 18% des *Grund*wassers gilt als über dem Grenzwert von 50mg/Nitrat/l belastet; jedoch stellen die Trinkwasserversorger sicher, dass *Trink*wasser unbelastet ist. Siehe auch entsprechende Seite vom Umweltbundesamt. Von bestimmten Gruppen werden gerne Ängste geschürt; das ist ein politisches Mittel um ihre Ziele durchzusetzen. Die tatsächliche Datenlage ist weit weniger dramatisch.



Dann zahlst du sicher auch gerne einen hohen Wasserpreis. Denn der wird kommen. 1. Weil es aufwendiger für die Wasserwerke wird aufzubereiten.  2. Die drohenden Strafzahlungen an die EU ( 850.000 Euro pro Tag )
Denn die wird der Gesetzgeber sicher auf den Trinkwasserpreis draufsatteln. Wenn dir jemand in die Karre fährt zahlst du sicher auch gern den Schaden des Unfallverursachers 
Ängste geschürt ? politisches Mittel ? Ziele durchsetzen ? Lage weniger dramatisch ?  
Versteh ich nicht. Was ist an dem Ziel verwerflich möglichst unbelastetes Grundwasser zu haben.
Aber ich zahle gerne Steuern für eine hiesige subventionierte Landwirtschaft. Wenn sie verantwortungsvoll mit unserem Wasser, Boden, Kulturlandschaft und Natur umgeht. Momentan sieht es aber so aus das viele eine solche Landwirtschaft wie sie heutzutage praktiziert wird leid sind. Ich versteh die Landwirte aber auch. Es ist doch ein Skandal das mit Grundnahrungsmitteln wie Getreide an der Börse spekuliert werden kann. Die Erzeuger von Lebensmitteln wie bspw. Milch viel zu wenig dafür erhalten. Ja klar Marktwirtschaft, globaler Handel. Ich frag mich ob an diesem "wachse oder weiche" nicht etwas oberfaul ist.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (2. Mai 2019)

UMueller schrieb:


> Dann zahlst du sicher auch gerne einen hohen Wasserpreis. Denn der wird kommen. 1. Weil es aufwendiger für die Wasserwerke wird aufzubereiten.  2. Die drohenden Strafzahlungen an die EU ( 850.000 Euro pro Tag )
> Denn die wird der Gesetzgeber sicher auf den Trinkwasserpreis draufsatteln. Wenn dir jemand in die Karre fährt zahlst du sicher auch gern den Schaden des Unfallverursachers
> Ängste geschürt ? politisches Mittel ? Ziele durchsetzen ? Lage weniger dramatisch ?
> Versteh ich nicht. Was ist an dem Ziel verwerflich möglichst unbelastetes Grundwasser zu haben.
> Aber ich zahle gerne Steuern für eine hiesige subventionierte Landwirtschaft. Wenn sie verantwortungsvoll mit unserem Wasser, Boden, Kulturlandschaft und Natur umgeht. Momentan sieht es aber so aus das viele eine solche Landwirtschaft wie sie heutzutage praktiziert wird leid sind. Ich versteh die Landwirte aber auch. Es ist doch ein Skandal das mit Grundnahrungsmitteln wie Getreide an der Börse spekuliert werden kann. Die Erzeuger von Lebensmitteln wie bspw. Milch viel zu wenig dafür erhalten. Ja klar Marktwirtschaft, globaler Handel. Ich frag mich ob an diesem "wachse oder weiche" nicht etwas oberfaul ist.



Gehst Du damit Verantwortungsvoll um?
Falls ja, wie?

Basiert Dein "Luxus" nicht auch auf eine Verschmutzung des Grundwassers? Oder lebst Du als selbstversorgender Bio- Eremit?


----------



## UMueller (2. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Gehst Du damit Verantwortungsvoll um?
> Falls ja, wie?
> 
> Basiert Dein "Luxus" nicht auch auf eine Verschmutzung des Grundwassers? Oder lebst Du als selbstversorgender Bio- Eremit?



Ich sags mal so. Bei mir hält sich der Fleischkonsum in so engen Grenzen das wenn es alle täten, so einiges an Tiermast überflüssig wäre.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Gehst Du damit Verantwortungsvoll um?
> Falls ja, wie?
> 
> Basiert Dein "Luxus" nicht auch auf eine Verschmutzung des Grundwassers? Oder lebst Du als selbstversorgender Bio- Eremit?



1. Wir reden hier über Nitrat
2. Es gibt keinen logischen Zusammenhang zwischen Nitrat und Medikamentenrückständen
3. Selbst wenn man wider jeder Vernunft  seinen Bezug herstellen würde,   stellt sich die Frage,  wie kommen diese dahin? In Gewässern mit Einspeisung geklärten Wassers aus Kläranlagen wäre der Nachweis von Medikamentenrückständen nicht verwunderlich, aber noch lange nicht im Grundwasser.  Im Grundwasser wären sie aus der Landwirtschaft aber gut möglich, weil eben oft und viel Gülle auf die Felder gelangt.


----------



## torstenhtr (2. Mai 2019)

Selbst bei der aktuellen Bewertung liegen über 80% unter dem Grenzwert und die durchschnittliche Belastung nimmt ab. Nicht umsonst werden die Gewässer immer klarer.

Um auch mal eine andere Perspektive wahrzunehmen: Lesenswert auch die Ausführung von Bauer Willi
http://www.bauerwilli.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Volksverdummung_.pdf

"[..] Wer etwas landwirtschaftlichen Verstand hat, wird doch wohl nicht glauben, dass wir bei Nitrat schlechter als die NL sind. Zu der Grafik habe ich dem EU-Generaldirektor der Generaldirektion Umwelt, Herr Karl Falkenberg, öffentlich geschrieben: „Diese Irreführung der EU-Öffentlichkeit durch die EU ist nicht entschuldbar, man muss der Bedeutung des Fehlers und seiner öffentlichen Aufmerksamkeit entsprechend sagen, dass diese Auswertungen von faulen statistischen Vollidioten erstellt worden sind, die nie an solche Auswertungen gedurft hätten.“ Nun hat die EU auf dieser Grundlage Deutschland wegen Nichteinhaltung der Nitrat-Richtlinie verklagt. Ein Sieg für die, die Deutschland mit allen Tricks schlecht machen wollen, was hoffentlich bei den Verhandlungen eine Rolle spielen und auf die eifernden Datenfälscher zurückfallen wird. [..]"


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (3. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> 1. Wir reden hier über Nitrat
> 2. Es gibt keinen logischen Zusammenhang zwischen Nitrat und Medikamentenrückständen
> 3. Selbst wenn man wider jeder Vernunft  seinen Bezug herstellen würde,   stellt sich die Frage,  wie kommen diese dahin? In Gewässern mit Einspeisung geklärten Wassers aus Kläranlagen wäre der Nachweis von Medikamentenrückständen nicht verwunderlich, aber noch lange nicht im Grundwasser.  Im Grundwasser wären sie aus der Landwirtschaft aber gut möglich, weil eben oft und viel Gülle auf die Felder gelangt.



Ja wir reden über Nitrat und im Grunde mehr über eure Polemik.
Keine Gülle auf den Feldern= Ernte Ausfall
Kein Glyphosat= Ernte Ausfall

Wer zahlt das?
Der Landwirt aus der eigenen Tasche? Sicherlich nicht.

80 Millionen Menschen in DE wollen ernährt werden.
7 Milliarden Menschen auf diesen Planeten.
Tendenz steigend

Profitsucht?
Keiner hier ist einen deut besser.

Ach ja ...scheiss Massentierhaltung
Naja, die Grillsaison beginnt bald und ich freu mich schon auf eure Veganer Würstchen auf dem Grill.
Oder habt ihr eine eigene Kuh oder Schwein im Garten?

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse.
Bio- Fleisch aus Freilandhaltung? Einzeln oder in der Masse?
Egal, nur dumm wenn man dann im Wolfseinzugsgebiet liegt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (3. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Selbst bei der aktuellen Bewertung liegen über 80% unter dem Grenzwert und die durchschnittliche Belastung nimmt ab. Nicht umsonst werden die Gewässer immer klarer.
> 
> Um auch mal eine andere Perspektive wahrzunehmen: Lesenswert auch die Ausführung von Bauer Willi
> http://www.bauerwilli.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/Volksverdummung_.pdf
> ...



Da sehe ich aber nicht die Schuld bei der EU sondern bei uns.
Das ist wie mit der Dieselthematik.
In Deutschland wird an der Ampel gemessen und im Ausland im Kurpark.
Die EU kann nur die Werte aufgreifen welche deutsche Wissenschaftler und Politiker liefern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Mai 2019)

Alles was du anführst dreht sich ums Geld,  dabei diskutieren wir nur, weil ein paar wenige unsere Umwelt nutzen um  ihre Abfälle zu verklappen und um dies im Auftrag gegen Bezahlung zu erledigen.

Wären es nur die Hinterlassenschaften der Tiere,  die hier verzehrt werden, gäbe es kaum Probleme aber in Niedersachsen leben z. B. weitaus  mehr Schweine als Einwohner.

Den Grill habe ich diese Jahr schon mehrmals an gemacht, aber wenn ich früher nur Fleisch und Würstchen gegrillt habe,  grillen ich heute auch zu meinem Stück Fleisch gern mal Käse, Mais, Zucchini, Paprika oder Champignons dazu und das ist alles, aber kein Verzicht.

Auch wenn es hier nicht um den Diesel geht,wo wird denn die Gesundheit des wartenden Menschen beeinträchtigt? Wenn er in der Stadt an der Ampel wartet, oder, wenn er doof im Kurpark rumsteht?
Was interessiert es mich wo andere messen, wenn du die Beeinträchtigung beurteilen willst?

Aber würdest du bitte beim Thema bleiben? NITRAT


----------



## Fruehling (3. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> ...Wären es nur die Hinterlassenschaften der Tiere,  die hier verzehrt werden, gäbe es kaum Probleme aber in Niedersachsen leben z. B. weitaus  mehr Schweine als Einwohner....



Und als wenn das nicht schon schlimm genug wäre, verbraucht die Erzeugung eines Kilos Geflügel 4.000, eines Kilos Schwein knapp 5.000 und eines Kilos Rind fast 15.500 Liter besten Trinkwassers - natürlich nitratarm!

Intelligent geht anders...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (3. Mai 2019)

Nein, wir diskutieren hier weil die grüne Presse auf die hohen Nitratbelastungen rumreitet.
Dabei wissen die genau, dass das deutsche Messtellennetz nicht den EU- Vorgaben entspricht.
Wenn DE an den von der EU vorgegebenen Messstellen messen würde, gebe es überhaupt kein Nitratproblem.
Das ist das, was Torstenthr auch beschreibt.

Es ist nämlich ein Unterschied ob man direkt am Schadstoffeintrag misst oder einige hundert Meter davon entfernt.
Die EU macht genau Vorgaben wie die Messstellen verteilt werden müssen.
Grünland/Ackergras/Kleegras: 31,8%
 Ackerland/Dauerkulturen: 68,2%

In DE wird aber nur zu 19% unter Gründland/Ackergras/ Kleegras gemessen und zu 81% unter Ackerland/Dauerkulturen

Desweiteren forderte die EU neue Messstellen zu installieren.
DE hat aber überwiegend die alten hoch belasteten Brunnen übernommen.

Die anderen EU- Länder halten sich an den Vorgaben der EU, nur DE nicht.


----------



## Rheinangler (3. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Nein, wir diskutieren hier weil die grüne Presse auf die hohen Nitratbelastungen rumreitet.
> Dabei wissen die genau, dass das deutsche Messtellennetz nicht den EU- Vorgaben entspricht.
> Wenn DE an den von der EU vorgegebenen Messstellen messen würde, gebe es überhaupt kein Nitratproblem.
> Das ist das, was Torstenthr auch beschreibt.
> ...




....traue keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. Das passt doch wunderbar in unsere rot/grün verblendete politische Landschaft und Medienkultur. Da werden Dinge bewusst manipuliert. Man lügt vielleicht nicht, erzählt aber eben einfach nicht die ganze Wahrheit. Es wird so dargestellt, wie es ins eigene Weltbild passt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (3. Mai 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Und als wenn das nicht schon schlimm genug wäre, verbraucht die Erzeugung eines Kilos Geflügel 4.000, eines Kilos Schwein knapp 5.000 und eines Kilos Rind fast 15.500 Liter besten Trinkwassers - natürlich nitratarm!
> 
> Intelligent geht anders...



Und für die Produktion von Baumwoll T-Shirt 10.000l/kg

1 kg Spargel ca. 1500l


----------



## Fruehling (3. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Und für die Produktion von Baumwoll T-Shirt 10.000l/kg



Grille ich seltenst und trage ich immer mehrere Jahre - natürlich nicht am Stück...


----------



## hans albers (3. Mai 2019)

> wenn DE an den von der EU vorgegebenen Messstellen messen würde, gebe es überhaupt kein Nitratproblem.




träum ruhig weiter, am besten so nach dem motto:
"alles so weiter wie bisher"

und an @Rheinangler:
ach ja, ich vergass, die wissenschafttler sind alle links/ grün usw.
die wollen euch nur das leben schwermachen mit ihren zahlen....

(und die schlimmen/pösen medien ja auch noch...)


----------



## Fruehling (3. Mai 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> ...(und die schlimmen/pösen medien ja auch noch...)



Wobei ich gar nicht weiß, welche das eigentlich sein sollen?

Die Produkte von Liz Mohn und Friede Springer ja wohl eher nicht!


----------



## Fruehling (3. Mai 2019)

Nochmal lässig...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (3. Mai 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> träum ruhig weiter, am besten so nach dem motto:
> "alles so weiter wie bisher"
> 
> und an @Rheinangler:
> ...



Das hat nichts mit Träumen zu tun.
Das hat etwas mit Statistik zu tun.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Mai 2019)

Da Ich selber gerne Fleisch esse hoffe ich ja immer noch, das die Gesellschaft zur Besinnung kommt und deutlich maßvoller mit der Ressource tierisches Protein umgeht.

Pauschal alle Statistik in Zweifel zu ziehen ist der erste große Schritt weg von der Betrachtung der Faktenlage zum Austausch von Stimmungen und Gefühlslagen.

Macht man gerne, wenn man Sachverhalte nicht versteht, die Einarbeitung zu mühsam erscheint, oder die eigenen Argumente einfach schwach sind.


----------



## Fruehling (3. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Da Ich selber gerne Fleisch esse hoffe ich ja immer noch, das die Gesellschaft zur Besinnung kommt und deutlich maßvoller mit der Ressource tierisches Protein umgeht....



Vor einer Woche oder zwei stand ich am Kühlregal und sah zum ersten Mal die neuen, vierstufigen "Tierwohllabel", nachdem vorher tagelang in allen Medien von den sogenannten Errungenschaften gefaselt wurde.

Ich hab dann Gemüse gekauft...

Nutzen tut es NICHTS, solange Deutschland Exportweltmeister auch in diesem Bereich bleibt aber mir war es ein bißchen wohler ums Herz.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (3. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Da Ich selber gerne Fleisch esse hoffe ich ja immer noch, das die Gesellschaft zur Besinnung kommt und deutlich maßvoller mit der Ressource tierisches Protein umgeht.
> 
> Pauschal alle Statistik in Zweifel zu ziehen ist der erste große Schritt weg von der Betrachtung der Faktenlage zum Austausch von Stimmungen und Gefühlslagen.
> 
> Macht man gerne, wenn man Sachverhalte nicht versteht, die Einarbeitung zu mühsam erscheint, oder die eigenen Argumente einfach schwach sind.



LOL

Es zieht keiner die Statisik in Zweifel.
Die DE- Statistik ist nach EU Vorgaben FALSCH! Die EU- Vorgaben werden nicht eingehalten.
In der Statistik  kann man aber nur gleich erhobene Daten vergleichen und nicht Äpfel mit Birnen.
Warum nimmt man dann nicht gleich die Proben aus einem Gülle Fass und sagt DE hat ein Nitrat Problem? Gaga geht es noch?
Auch dies spiegelt überhaupt nicht ein Gesamtbild wieder.
Sicherlich besteht dann örtlich ein Nitrat- Problem.
Nur was sagt dieser für DE aus? Gar nichts.

Und zu euerem Fleischproblem. lol
Habt ihr schon mal etwas von Biogasanlagen gehört?
Düngeprivilegierung der Biogas-Gülle gegenüber der Tiergülle?
Biogasgülle darf oben auf die Tiergülle gekippt werden.
Sogar auf Böden welche nitratinkontinent sind.
Und plaziert dann mal genau dort eine oder mehrere Messstellen.
Die Ökofraktion versprach sich von Biogas gar eine Aufbesserung der Stickstoffquellen für Biobetriebe, indem konventionelle Pflanzen in Biogasrektoren reinkommen und als Biodung für Biobetriebe raus. So wollte man den notorischen Stickstoffmangel der Ackerbau- Biobetriebe beheben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (3. Mai 2019)

Gewinnst du bei einem Thema keinen Blumentopf ziehst du das nächste mit rein und so schwurbelst du dich durch einen Faden. Bleib doch mal bei der Sache


----------



## gründler (3. Mai 2019)

^^


----------



## Laichzeit (3. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Du solltest bei deinen Quellen nicht nur die Überschriften lesen, denn dort heißt es :  "Stärke und räumliche Ausdehnung dieser Totzonen nahmen aufgrund der Nährstoffeinträge in Küstengewässer und der offenen Ostsee aber deutlich zu. Sauerstoffarmut entsteht, wenn Mikroorganismen abgestorbenes Plankton unter Sauerstoffverbrauch abbauen. Sauerstoffmangel führt zudem dazu, dass sich Nährstoffe aus dem Sediment lösen. Dann beginnt der Teufelskreislauf der sich selbst verstärkenden Eutrophierung "



Ironischer Weise kann der erhöhte Nitrateintrag im Süßwasser zu weniger Fischbiomasse führen, als es mit weniger geben würde, da bei einem ungünstigen Verhältnis von Stickstoff zu Phosphor vermehrt Algenarten wachsen, die vom tierischen Plankton nicht richtig genutzt werden können.


----------



## gründler (3. Mai 2019)

https://www.twitch.tv/van_hinten88

Hier könnt ihr live dabei sein....


----------



## Heidechopper (3. Mai 2019)

Vielleicht mal eine Anmerkung oder zwei: damit Nitrat als Dünger wirken kann, ist Phosphat in geringen Mengen unbedingt erforderlich. Erst dann explodiert das Pflanzenwachstum. Nitrat allein bewirkt dahingehend nichts. Zum zweiten: Regenwasser, auch mit Nitrat angereichert, benötigt Jahre, wenn nicht Jahrzehnte, bis es den Grundwasserspiegel erreicht. Die Sünden der letzten Jahrzehnte sind es, die für den heutigen Nitratanteil im Grundwasser verantwortlich sind. Will sagen: wenn ich heute den Nitratanteil auf den Äckern stoppe, dann wird sich das erst in 10 oder 20 Jahren auf das Grundwasser auswirken.
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Fruehling (5. Mai 2019)

Tach, Frau Klöckner!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Mai 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Tach, Frau Klöckner!



Brauchst nicht rumtrollen. Er hat völlig Recht. Das Problem Nitrat wird uns über Jahrzehnte erhalten bleiben. Das wäre selbst der Fall, wenn die Landwirtschaft die Ausbringung auf Null reduziert. 

Ist eine ähnliche Situation wie beim Thema PCB: https://www.hlnug.de/fileadmin/doku...belastung/orientierende_messungen/6.02PCB.pdf


----------



## Fruehling (5. Mai 2019)

Oh, vom Anwalt der Atomindustrie zum Heidechopperanwalt?

"Seine" Aussagen zweifel ich gar nicht an, un nu?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Brauchst nicht rumtrollen. Er hat völlig Recht. Das Problem Nitrat wird uns über Jahrzehnte erhalten bleiben. Das wäre selbst der Fall, wenn die Landwirtschaft die Ausbringung auf Null reduziert.
> 
> Ist eine ähnliche Situation wie beim Thema PCB: https://www.hlnug.de/fileadmin/doku...belastung/orientierende_messungen/6.02PCB.pdf



Hätten wir demzufolge auch die Emission von PCB nicht reduzieren sollen? Also wenn ich erkenne, das mir etwas Probleme bereitet, versuche ich das abzustellen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hätten wir demzufolge auch die Emission von PCB nicht reduzieren sollen? Also wenn ich erkenne, das mir etwas Probleme bereitet, versuche ich das abzustellen.



Natürlich müssen wir die Probleme angehen, es darf nur niemand glauben, dass deshalb morgen die Belastungswerte sinken.

Das ist wie mit dem Thema Nuklearabfall: Ein Endlager brauchen wir auch, wenn wir morgen alle Anlagen abschalten. Das Zeug ist nämlich schon da.


----------



## Fruehling (5. Mai 2019)

Da kann man bzgl. der Halbwertszeiten beim Nitrat ja fast von einem Glücksfall sprechen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (6. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Natürlich müssen wir die Probleme angehen, es darf nur niemand glauben, dass deshalb morgen die Belastungswerte sinken.
> Das ist wie mit dem Thema Nuklearabfall: Ein Endlager brauchen wir auch, wenn wir morgen alle Anlagen abschalten. Das Zeug ist nämlich schon da.



Nene, wir brauchen Dual- Fluid- Reaktoren. Diese können alte Brennstäbe...
Dann bedarf es auch keine Endlager.
Ach lassen wir es....

Übrigens. Für Chemieabfälle hat man auch Endlager gefunden.
Muss halt alles nur politisch gewollt sein.

@Fruehling
evtl. sollten wir einfach alles abstellen was irgendwie evtl. gesundheitschädlich ist.
Rauchen, Saufen, Fressen, Elektrotechnik, Auto fahren etc. etc. etc..


----------



## Fruehling (6. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Nene, wir brauchen Dual- Fluid- Reaktoren. Diese können alte Brennstäbe...
> Dann bedarf es auch keine Endlager....



Und der andere, teils hochradioaktive Abfall? Schreddern und irgendwo unterpflügen?




Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> ...Übrigens. Für Chemieabfälle hat man auch Endlager gefunden.
> Muss halt alles nur politisch gewollt sein....



Die den Anwohnern und ganzen Landstrichen mit unschöner Regelmäßigkeit um die Ohren fliegen!

Ein Beispiel von vielen gefällig?  Bitteschön: https://www.svz.de/regionales/meckl...st-vergessene-skandal-deponie-id12631511.html




Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> @Fruehling
> evtl. sollten wir einfach alles abstellen was irgendwie evtl. gesundheitschädlich ist.
> Rauchen, Saufen, Fressen, Elektrotechnik, Auto fahren etc. etc. etc..



Wenn ich meine, daß mir oder anderen was schadet, stelle ich es im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten ab. So what?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (6. Mai 2019)

Ja, ich sagte ja schon.
Alles abschaffen.

Back to the Roots
Zurück in die Steinzeit zu Adam und Eva.

Das nächste Entsorgungsdesaster ist auch schon im Anmarsch.
Alte Solarpaneele.

"Wenn ich meine, daß mir oder anderen was schadet, stelle ich es im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten ab. So what?"
wenn ich meine? 
Aha, also bei manchen Sachen werden dann doch gerne die Augen verschlossen und das Angenehme bevorzugt.
Scheiss was auf den Schaden.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Das nächste Entsorgungsdesaster ist auch schon im Anmarsch.
> Alte Solarpaneele.



Gähn...


----------



## Fruehling (6. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> ...Aha, also bei manchen Sachen werden dann doch gerne die Augen verschlossen und das Angenehme bevorzugt.
> Scheiss was auf den Schaden.



Was versprichst Du dir davon, mir das Wort im Munde umzudrehen?
Aber Du bekommst eine Antwort, obwohl es dich en detail gar nichts angeht: Mein Auto lasse ich immer öfter stehen, weil ich EDV-Jobs häufig per Fernwartung erledigen kann, anstatt zum Kunden rauszufahren. Saufen tu ich eh nicht, Fressen sowieso nie und Essen immer seltener Fleisch. Die Lebenszyklen meiner Elektrotechnik sind nobelpreisverdächtig, nur fürs Rauchen hab ich noch keine Lösung, chapeau! Aber auch hiermit schade ich mir hauptsächlich selbst und wenn mich der plötzliche Herztod ereilt, falle ich nichtmals der Volkswirtschaft zur Last, da keine Behandlung nötig sein wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (6. Mai 2019)

Dann wird Dich das bisschen Gülle auf dem Acker auch nicht umhauen.

bei Elektrotechnik ging es um Elektrosmog ..Handystrahlung etc. ..soll krebserregend sein.
Sowie Nitrat was zu Nitrit werden kann


----------



## Fruehling (6. Mai 2019)

Geht es wirklich darum?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (6. Mai 2019)

Ich bin der Meinung, man sollte den Landwirten nicht die Schuld an "allem" geben.
Schon gar nicht mit dummer Polemik diese würden ihre Gülle aus den Niederlanden auf den Äckern entsorgen etc..
Das ist nämlich Grüne (Lobby) Bürgerverdummung

Soll nicht heissen, dass es keinen Landwirt der dies mal nicht macht. Einzelfälle halt.
Schwarze Schafe gibt es sicherlich überall.


----------



## UMueller (6. Mai 2019)

Heidechopper schrieb:


> Zum zweiten: Regenwasser, auch mit Nitrat angereichert, benötigt Jahre, wenn nicht Jahrzehnte, bis es den Grundwasserspiegel erreicht. Die Sünden der letzten Jahrzehnte sind es, die für den heutigen Nitratanteil im Grundwasser verantwortlich sind.



Solang dauert es wohl vielleicht bei den tiefen Trinkwasserbrunnen. Wenn das die Sünden der vergangenen Jahrzehnte sind, was erwartet uns dann die nächsten Jahre. Diese Sünden sind ja heute nicht abgestellt. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Immer mehr Mastställe = immer mehr Gülle. Mehr Biogas = mehr Jauche aus Biogasabfall. Dazu Gülle aus den Niederlanden. Wenn das heute gestoppt würde, hätten wir erst nach über zehn Jahren gesündere Werte. Warum wird dann heute nichts getan. Nein, es wird im Gegenteil noch versucht die Gülle schönzufärben. Landwirtschaftliche Erträge sind ohne noch mehr Gülle nicht mehr sicher und son propgandistisches blabla. Sogar die Hungerkeule ist rausgekramt worden. Man will den Bürgern wohl weismachen das sie sich auf noch mehr Gülle einzustellen haben.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Mai 2019)

UMueller schrieb:


> Solang dauert es wohl vielleicht bei den tiefen Trinkwasserbrunnen. Wenn das die Sünden der vergangenen Jahrzehnte sind, was erwartet uns dann die nächsten Jahre. Diese Sünden sind ja heute nicht abgestellt. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Immer mehr Mastställe = immer mehr Gülle. Mehr Biogas = mehr Jauche aus Biogasabfall. Dazu Gülle aus den Niederlanden. Wenn das heute gestoppt würde, hätten wir erst nach über zehn Jahren gesündere Werte. Warum wird dann heute nichts getan. Nein, es wird im Gegenteil noch versucht die Gülle schönzufärben. Landwirtschaftliche Erträge sind ohne noch mehr Gülle nicht mehr sicher und son propgandistisches blabla. Sogar die Hungerkeule ist rausgekramt worden. Man will den Bürgern wohl weismachen das sie sich auf noch mehr Gülle einzustellen haben.



Bei mir in der Nachbarschaft tobt aktuell so ein "Streit der Ideologien": https://www.nordbayern.de/region/ho...ig-aber-es-muss-sich-auch-rentieren-1.8477693

Ein Teil der Einwohner kämpft gegen die neue Mastanlage, ein anderer Teil bezeichnet diese Leute als "grüne Idioten". Prozentual gesehen ist das irgendwo 50:50, durch alles Altersgruppen verteilt. Da gabs schon Schlägereien deswegen. Ist halt alles nicht so einfach. Die Spannungen steigen auch in Deutschland. Jetzt lasst mal noch die CO2-Steuer kommen. Das gibt richtig Stress ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (6. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Nachbarschaft tobt aktuell so ein "Streit der Ideologien": https://www.nordbayern.de/region/ho...ig-aber-es-muss-sich-auch-rentieren-1.8477693
> 
> Ein Teil der Einwohner kämpft gegen die neue Mastanlage, ein anderer Teil bezeichnet diese Leute als "grüne Idioten". Prozentual gesehen ist das irgendwo 50:50, durch alles Altersgruppen verteilt. Da gabs schon Schlägereien deswegen. Ist halt alles nicht so einfach. Die Spannungen steigen auch in Deutschland. Jetzt lasst mal noch die CO2-Steuer kommen. Das gibt richtig Stress ...



Diese Steuer spart ja auch kein CO2.

Man ist auf dem besten Weg aus DE einen grossen Naturschutz- Freizeitpark zu machen. Eine grüne Oase mitten in Europa. Spass haben verboten. Nur grüne Freizeitaktivität Nistkästen bauen erlaubt...
Klimaziel erreicht. Einwohnerzahl schrumpft auf 20 Millionen Grüne
Das produzierende Gewerbe verlässt DE. Zu hoch die Auflagen.
Die Bürger ziehen mit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Mai 2019)

Kopfschuettel schrieb:


> Diese Steuer spart ja auch kein CO2.
> 
> Man ist auf dem besten Weg aus DE einen grossen Naturschutz- Freizeitpark zu machen. Eine grüne Oase mitten in Europa.
> Klimaziel erreicht. Einwohnerzahl schrumpft auf 20 Millionen Grüne
> ...


Könnte mir gefallen, was muss ich dafür tun?


----------



## UMueller (6. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Jetzt lasst mal noch die CO2-Steuer kommen. Das gibt richtig Stress ...



Passt eher in den Klimawandeltrööt aber egal. Ich bin gegen eine solche Steuer. Sie wird den CO2 Ausstoß nicht nennenswert senken können. Ist wieder eine Art Greenwashing. Sozial ungerecht .... . Wenn später mal feststeht, hat nichts geholfen, bin ich mir sicher das der Staat trotzdem weiter an ihr festhält. War bis jetzt immer so. 
Her mit den gelben Westen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (6. Mai 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Hätten wir demzufolge auch die Emission von PCB nicht reduzieren sollen? Also wenn ich erkenne, das mir etwas Probleme bereitet, versuche ich das abzustellen.




lol : es läuft doch gerade die nächste sauerei an .gruben billig absaufen lassen. ! erst hat man stollen mit problemmüll verfüllt , jetzt fängt man an die stollen vollaufen zu lassen und ins oberflächenwasser z.b. die lippe einzuleiten. die aktion :licht bei der nacht, erhält dadurch noch eine komplett andere qualität.

https://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-131242900.html

https://www.derwesten.de/staedte/na...-was-ist-mit-dem-pcb-passiert-id10254512.html
https://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-131242900.html
https://www.lokalkompass.de/marl/c-...ssers-auf-av-in-marl-hamm-unternehmen_a945498


----------



## knutwuchtig (6. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Nachbarschaft tobt aktuell so ein "Streit der Ideologien": https://www.nordbayern.de/region/ho...ig-aber-es-muss-sich-auch-rentieren-1.8477693
> 
> Ein Teil der Einwohner kämpft gegen die neue Mastanlage, ein anderer Teil bezeichnet diese Leute als "grüne Idioten". Prozentual gesehen ist das irgendwo 50:50, durch alles Altersgruppen verteilt. Da gabs schon Schlägereien deswegen. Ist halt alles nicht so einfach. Die Spannungen steigen auch in Deutschland. Jetzt lasst mal noch die CO2-Steuer kommen. Das gibt richtig Stress ...


 schon in den 80er jahren hatte man in bestimmten gebieten davor gewarnt trinkwasser für die babykost zu nutzen , weil die nitratbelastung zu hoch war.- es gab absichtserklärungen.! 

das gejammer der bauern  dauert bis heute an .
bisher ist  in  fast 30 jahren nicht wirklich was passiert !

hier mal ein artikel von 1989 https://www.zeit.de/1989/38/aus-wasser-wird-h2o/komplettansicht


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Mai 2019)

knutwuchtig schrieb:


> das gejammer der bauern  dauert bis heute an .



Die Bauern jammern nicht nur, die machen dicht: https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti...-leise-Sterben-der-deutschen-Kleinbauern.html

Das Problem ist ganz maßgeblich der Verbraucher. Ich stamme aus der Oberlausitz. Da holt jeder Enten, Spargel, Kartoffeln usw. aus Polen. Wenn man da jemanden fragt, ob sie sich schon mal geschaut hätten, wie die Bauern in Polen arbeiten, wird man nur blöd angeschaut. Billig muss es sein, dann passt's schon. 

Schau dir doch die empörten Reaktionen der Angel-Community an, wenn jemand den Schutz der Aale fordert. Und wenn zu Forschungszwecken ein Gebiet der Ostsee gesperrt werden soll, stellt man die Frage "Steht die Freiheit von Wissenschaft und Lehre in Deutschland über den wirtschaftlichen Interessen?": https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...t-plant-neues-angelverbot-walkyriengrund.html

Das Problem heißt Egoismus und Brett vor'm Kopf.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (6. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Bauern jammern nicht nur, die machen dicht: https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/arti...-leise-Sterben-der-deutschen-Kleinbauern.html
> 
> Das Problem ist ganz maßgeblich der Verbraucher. Ich stamme aus der Oberlausitz. Da holt jeder Enten, Spargel, Kartoffeln usw. aus Polen. Wenn man da jemanden fragt, ob sie sich schon mal geschaut hätten, wie die Bauern in Polen arbeiten, wird man nur blöd angeschaut. Billig muss es sein, dann passt's schon.
> 
> ...



Nein, eher wirtschftl. Interessen (Alle).


----------



## knutwuchtig (6. Mai 2019)

ich jammer keinem brunnenvergifter hinterher.
erst hat man systhematisch die kleinbauern platt gemacht zu EWG zeiten, dann hat man die industrialisierung  mit massentierhaltung und subventionen vorangetrieben, nur um sich zusätzlich von der agrarchemie abhängig zu machen.
das hatte system 

heute heißt es , preise kaputt , wertschöpfung zu gering , kosten zu hoch.
umdenken, anders machen,
die betonmauer sitzt im kopf und finanziell ,wird jeder platt gemacht , der überhaupt so etwas in der genossenschaft erwähnt.
zumal die vermarktung schon jede menge stolpersteine in den weg legt, weil industrie und handel nur genormte erzeugnisse abnimmt. .
man hat konservativ zu denken und in abhängigkeit  zu bleiben. , basta !
pcb in den eiern, antibiotika restistenzen durch massentierhaltung ,gift im boden in der nahrung  . wiso haben wir das eigentlich als normal zu betrachen ?
früher stand auf brunnen vergiften die todesstrafe.
heute klagt man die an , die darauf aufmerksam machen !


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und wenn zu Forschungszwecken ein Gebiet der Ostsee gesperrt werden soll, stellt man die Frage "Steht die Freiheit von Wissenschaft und Lehre in Deutschland über den wirtschaftlichen Interessen?": https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...t-plant-neues-angelverbot-walkyriengrund.html
> 
> Das Problem heißt Egoismus und Brett vor'm Kopf.



Weil ich eine Frage in die Diskussion werfe, bin ich egoistisch und habe ein Brett vor'm Kopf? Erkläre mir bitte zunächst einmal, warum der Walkyriengrund für dieses Projekt genutzt werden soll. Zweitens erkläre uns doch bitte noch, welche Alternativen für dieses Projekt vor der Festlegung auf den Walkyriengrund geprüft wurden.

Ich bin gespannt- mal sehen wer am Ende ein Brett vor'm Kopf hat und glaubwürdig erscheint! Oder hast Du eventuell ein persönliches Problem mit "Netzwerk- Angeln" und hast meinen Beitrag nur als Aufhänger genommen?


----------



## knutwuchtig (8. Mai 2019)

Sehenswert ! der Link   beschreibt sehr genau , die verflechtungen, einzelner politiker mit der agrar industrie .
in der summe wird klar wie groß der einfluß der industrie auf die EU gesetzgebung ist , und warum sich seit jahrzehten nichts geändert hat.
es zeigt auch auf , wie sehr auch auf grund der persönlichen interessen ,bei der gesetzgebung gemauschelt wird.
die zeche bezahlt der kleine mann , wasser aufbereitung , umweldfrefel, strafzahlungen an die EU . wie auch an anderer stelle : Gewinne mitnehmen, Verluste sozialisieren  !! 

https://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/pla...4MGYzLWUwODdhM2IzYzdjMw/gekaufte-agrarpolitik


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Weil ich eine Frage in die Diskussion werfe, bin ich egoistisch und habe ein Brett vor'm Kopf? Erkläre mir bitte zunächst einmal, warum der Walkyriengrund für dieses Projekt genutzt werden soll. Zweitens erkläre uns doch bitte noch, welche Alternativen für dieses Projekt vor der Festlegung auf den Walkyriengrund geprüft wurden.
> 
> Ich bin gespannt- mal sehen wer am Ende ein Brett vor'm Kopf hat und glaubwürdig erscheint! Oder hast Du eventuell ein persönliches Problem mit "Netzwerk- Angeln" und hast meinen Beitrag nur als Aufhänger genommen?



Warum soll der Walkyriengrund nicht genutzt werden? Es geht dir und anderen doch ausschließlich um die Vermeidung von Nutzungsverboten, also u.a. um die Priorisierung des Angelns. Dieses ständige "Wir nicht! Prüft andere Alternativen!" führt immer wieder zu den Patt-Situationen, die wir in diesem Land massenweise haben. Damit meine ich nicht  nur Naturschutz, sondern auch Themen wie Süd Link (Stromtrassen).

Ich habe immer dann ein Problem mit Einschränkungen zugunsten des Naturschutzes, wenn die kommerziellen Parteien (Berufsfischer etc.) unberücksichtigt bleiben. Hier ist das nicht der Fall. Gleiches gilt beim Thema Aal-Schutz.

Ich habe ein Problem mit allen Leuten, die Eigeninteressen vor Naturschutz und die Interessen der Allgemeinheit stellen.


----------



## Fruehling (8. Mai 2019)

Wir werden noch alle als Schützer beschimpft werden!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit allen Leuten, die Eigeninteressen vor Naturschutz und die Interessen der Allgemeinheit stellen.


 Ich habe ein Problem mit Ideologen und Stänkereren...

Das Du Dich nicht ausführlich mit dem Thema beschäftigt hast, erkennt man eigentlich schon an diesem Satz von Dir:



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit allen Leuten, die Eigeninteressen vor Naturschutz und die Interessen der Allgemeinheit stellen.



Denn da es sich hierbei um ein Sperrgebiet (Nullnutzungszone) handelt, betrifft es die Allgemeinheit! Welche Interessen stehen also im Vordergrund? Was hat dieses Forschungsprojekt mit Naturschutz zu tun?



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich habe immer dann ein Problem mit Einschränkungen zugunsten des Naturschutzes, wenn die kommerziellen Parteien (Berufsfischer etc.) unberücksichtigt bleiben. Hier ist das nicht der Fall. Gleiches gilt beim Thema Aal-Schutz.



Oh, der Aal....Passt zum Thema, is klar! Passt so wie das Thema Naturschutz. 

Beantworte doch erst einmal meine obigen Fragen!



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Erkläre mir bitte zunächst einmal, warum der Walkyriengrund für dieses Projekt genutzt werden soll. Zweitens erkläre uns doch bitte noch, welche Alternativen für dieses Projekt vor der Festlegung auf den Walkyriengrund geprüft wurden.



Übrigens ist die Allgemeinheit in diesem Fall stärker betroffen, als Du es vermutlich erahnen kannst, weil Dir einfach das Hintergrundwissen auch zu diesem Thema fehlt. Durch den Aufbau der Messketten, darf dieses Gebiet überhaupt nicht befahren werden (Gefährdung). Das betrifft also auch die DGzRS im Einsatz zur Rettung von Menschenleben. Das Gebiet wird stark vom Wassersport genutzt (ein Hotsport) und trennt die Küste (Rettungsstellen) von den Schifffahrtsrouten.

Aber rettet Du die Welt und die Natur, auch wenn dafür Menschen sterben! Wie siehst Du denn so eine Sperrzone, wenn man von Dir Familienmitglieder aus diesem grund nicht retten konnte? Einzelschicksal oder die Allgemeinheit betreffend? Übrigens wurde die DGzRS von uns über das PÜrojekt informiert, nicht von den Verantwortlichen!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Mai 2019)

Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem mit Ideologen und Stänkereren...



Stimmt, ich vertrete meine Meinung, darfst du gern Ideologien nennen. Die schlechte Nachricht für dich: Die Leute, die meine Meinung bzgl. Umwelt und Naturschutz unterstützen, werden immer mehr.

Zur Zerrüttung deines Weltbildes: Dabei wähle ich nicht mal die Grünen, sondern die Schwarzen. Auf nix ist heute mehr Verlass ...



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das Du Dich nicht ausführlich mit dem Thema beschäftigt hast, erkennt man eigentlich schon an diesem Satz von Dir:
> 
> Denn da es sich hierbei um ein Sperrgebiet (Nullnutzungszone) handelt, betrifft es die Allgemeinheit! Welche Interessen stehen also im Vordergrund? Was hat dieses Forschungsprojekt mit Naturschutz zu tun?



Die Allgemeinheit hat ein Interesse am langfristigen Erhalt der Fischbestände und genau um Forschungen zu diesem Zweck geht es beim von dir bekämpften Projekt. Die Allgemeinheit, sprich 99% der Leute an der Ostsee, interessiert es überhaupt nicht, ob hierzu für einige Jahre 6x6km Wasser gesperrt werden. Das interessiert Leute, die sich als Rächer der Enterbten aufspielen wollen und schon aus Prinzip dagegen sind, wenn irgendwo Thünen draufsteht. Halt die Sache mit dem Brett ...



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Oh, der Aal....Passt zum Thema, is klar! Passt so wie das Thema Naturschutz.



Jepp, passt perfekt. Da will ein europäischer Anglerverband tatsächlich Entnahmeverbote für einen auf der roten Liste befindlichen Fisch durchsetzen. Das sind ja Verräter ... sagen Leute, die von 12 bis Mittag denken oder halt ein wenig Lobbyist spielen wollen.

Und wieder zur Zerrüttung des Weltbilds: Ich bin leidenschaftlicher Aalangler (hab dieses Jahr schon 3 und morgen geht es wieder los). Und solange die Berufsfischer dem Aal weiter nachstellen, werde auch ich es tun. Aber ich sehe die Realität und fordere den kompletten Schutz, damit es den Aal auch in 50 Jahren noch gibt. Im Gegensatz zum Chefredakteur vom Netzwerk Angeln, der argumentiert, dass doch genau genommen die Turbinen der Wasserkraftwerke das Problem wären. Das ist in etwa so, als würde ich Hasen zum Abschuss freigeben, weil die eh häufig von Autos überfahren werden. Irgendwie schräg, wie ich finde. Und u.a. deshalb mit ich mit dem ein Problem.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Beantworte doch erst einmal meine obigen Fragen!



Hab ich.



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die Allgemeinheit in diesem Fall stärker betroffen, als Du es vermutlich erahnen kannst, weil Dir einfach das Hintergrundwissen auch zu diesem Thema fehlt. Durch den Aufbau der Messketten, darf dieses Gebiet überhaupt nicht befahren werden (Gefährdung). Das betrifft also auch die DGzRS im Einsatz zur Rettung von Menschenleben. Das Gebiet wird stark vom Wassersport genutzt (ein Hotsport) und trennt die Küste (Rettungsstellen) von den Schifffahrtsrouten.
> 
> Aber rettet Du die Welt und die Natur, auch wenn dafür Menschen sterben! Wie siehst Du denn so eine Sperrzone, wenn man von Dir Familienmitglieder aus diesem grund nicht retten konnte? Einzelschicksal oder die Allgemeinheit betreffend? Übrigens wurde die DGzRS von uns über das PÜrojekt informiert, nicht von den Verantwortlichen!



Mit dieser Argumentationskette hast du den Vogel abgeschossen. So genial konstruiert bekommen das sonst nur die Lobbyisten der Autoindustrie hin. Das ist, als würde der ADAC gegen Einbahnstraßen schimpfen, weil der Notarzt im Ernstfall nicht durchfahren darf. Weißt du, was Ausnahmegenehmigungen sind?


----------



## hans albers (8. Mai 2019)

> Dabei wähle ich nicht mal die Grünen, sondern die Schwarzen. Auf nix ist heute mehr Verlass ...




also nee, das geht gar nicht , sind doch alle links /grün versifft....


und dann auch noch angler.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (8. Mai 2019)

Naturliebhaber, Du hast einfach keine Ahnung von manchen Themen, das zeigst Du hier gerade einmal mehr...

Klar darf der Notarzt durch eine Einbahnstraße fahren- aber nicht mehr, wenn eine Umweltmessstation den Weg versperrt. So wäre das mit den Messketten im Walkyriengrund...Eine Ausnahmeghenehmigung würde es geben können, aber Schiffe nicht zum Fliegen verhelfen...

Die Allgemeinheit hat sicherlich ein Interesse am Fortbestand der Fischbestände, so wie wir auch! Aber muss man dafür ein Forschungsprojekt am Walkyriengrund durchführen ohne überhaupt eine Alternative vorher geprüft zu haben? Insbesondere dann, wenn es keine Argumente gibt, die den Walkyriengurnd als einzigartig für dieses Projekt machen und viele, viele Gebiete in der Ostsee in Frage kommen würden? Es wurden sogar Alternativen - die weniger Nutzer von einem Verbot betreffen würden - vorgeschlagen. Einer unserer Hauptkritikpunkte. Lesen und verstehen sind halt zwei unterschiedliche Punkte...

Aber beim Aal zeigst Du es ja deutlich- Du würdest sicherlich auch ein Fahrradfahrverbot unterstützen, um den Feldhasen zu retten. So ist das mit Anglern und dem Aal... Ich bin halt eher für wirksame Regelungen und nicht für ideologische Verbote oder populistische Maßnahmen vor der Wahl. Das unterscheidet uns- Naturschutz mit größtem Nutzen bei geringsten Auswirkungen (Verbote/ Einschränkungen!) für uns Menschen wird von mir unterstützt, aber kein Ökowahnsinn!

Ich bin übrigens raus hier, denn ich möchte jetzt Dorsche angeln. In der Zeit kannst Du Deinen persönlichen Groll gegen Netzwerk- Angeln hier weiter ausleben...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Mai 2019)

Um mal wieder zum wesentlichen des Themas zurückzuführen kommen, die Kreiszeitung  schreibt:

*Nitrat im Grundwasser: „Der Landkreis Diepholz ist voll!“*

"S*ituation der Oberflächengewässer erschreckend*
Auch die Situation der Oberflächengewässer sei erschreckend, so Becker. Nur zwei Prozent der Flüsse, Bäche und Seen im Landkreis seien in einem guten Zustand, 98 Prozent also stark belastet und von Eutrophierung bedroht."


Ferner wird in dem Artikel auf das Risiko hingewiesen, daß das stark mit Nitrat belastete Wasser aus höheren Grundwasserschichten auch in die mittlerweile zur Trinkwassernutzung erschlossenen tieferen Schichten  gelangen könnte.


----------



## torstenhtr (11. Mai 2019)

Obiger Artikel bezieht sich auf eine *SPD* Veranstaltung, die wollen mit dem Thema Politik machen.

Schade das mittlerweile das Forum von Einigen für ihre ökologischen Vorstellungen missbraucht wird. Das ist eig. Allgemeinpolitik und laut Forenregeln nicht zulässig.
OT: Das Thema wird in den Medien verzerrt dargestellt. Regional kann die Nitratbelastung sicherlich ein Problem bedeuten; es entspricht aber nicht dem allgemeinen Trend (-> Belastung der Gewässer z.T. deutlich rückläufig). Siehe dazu Nitratbericht von 2016 [1]:

"[..] Knapp  75  %  der  betrachteten  Seen  weisen  einen  abnehmenden  Trend  der Gesamtphosphorkonzentrationen  zwischen  den  Zeiträumen  1997-2000  und  2011-2014  auf.  Von  den  untersuchten  Seen  zeigen  37  %  eine  deutliche  Abnahme  der Konzentrationen um mehr als 50 %.
[..]
An  der  Mehrzahl  der  Messstellen  für  die  Fließgewässer  zeigt  sich  bei  den Gesamtphosphorkonzentrationen eine leichte bzw. deutliche Belastungsabnahme: An rund 91 % der Messstellen des LAWA-Messstellennetzes ist ein abnehmender Trend feststellbar
[..]"

Angler bekommen auch mit, dass viele Gewässer immer klarer werden; nicht immer von Vorteil - Zanderangler haben das Nachsehen.

--

[1] https://www.bmu.de/fileadmin/Daten_BMU/Download_PDF/Binnengewaesser/nitratbericht_2016_bf.pdf


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Obiger Artikel bezieht sich auf eine *SPD* Veranstaltung, die wollen mit dem Thema Politik machen.
> 
> Schade das mittlerweile das Forum von Einigen für ihre ökologischen Vorstellungen missbraucht wird. Das ist eig. Allgemeinpolitik und laut Forenregeln nicht zulässig.
> OT: Das Thema wird in den Medien verzerrt dargestellt. Regional kann die Nitratbelastung sicherlich ein Problem bedeuten; es entspricht aber nicht dem allgemeinen Trend (-> Belastung der Gewässer z.T. deutlich rückläufig). Siehe dazu Nitratbericht von 2016 [1]:
> ...




Dir ist schon klar, dass Phosphor kein Nitrat ist?


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Mai 2019)

Außerdem: Was nutzt es, wenn beispielsweise an einem Fließgewässer die Nitrat und Phosphorbelastung
im Jahresdurschnitt im Normbereich liegt, aber an nur  drei Tagen das 10 000-fache erreichen?
>>> der Bach ist tot


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Mai 2019)

Jahrtausende düngten unsere Bauern ihre Felder und Wiesen ürber das ganze Jahr verteilt mit Jauche, was auch ok war.
erst durch extreme Massentierhaltung ohne Stroh fällt Gülle an (nicht Jauche), diese ist nicht vergoren.
Und sie wird kurzfristig in großen Mengen auf den Feldern verklappt.
Dass ist, als würde man versuchen seinen Jahresnahrungsbedarf an einem einzigen Tag zu stillen


----------



## Heidechopper (12. Mai 2019)

Eines dürfte zudem klar sein: sowohl Nitrat als auch Phosphat, das einmal in den Boden gelangt ist, findet todsicher über kurz oder lang seinen Weg ins Grundwasser.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Mai 2019)

Es ist aber falsch zu sagen, die Bauern seien Schuld.
Es sind die gesetzlichen Rahmenbedinungen , in denen sich die Bauern bewegen.
 Es ist politisch so gelenkt worden. Also muss die Politik auch die Weichen stellen, dass es wieder
eine auskömmliche Landwirtschaft ohne diesen Zwang die Umwelt zu vergiften gibt.
Das fängt mit "Bio"gasanlagen an


----------



## torstenhtr (12. Mai 2019)

Sowohl die durchschnittliche Phosphor- als auch Nitratbelastung ist rückläufig. In der Tat, ich hatte vergessen entsprechende Aussagen  für Nitrat zu zitieren. Hätte man auch feststellen können, indem man selbst in der entsprechenden Quelle nachliest. Siehe S. 7 in [1].
Man kann auch anhand der Entwicklung der Gewässergüteklassen nachvollziehen, dass es einen rückläufigen Trend der Nährstoffkonzentration gibt.
Gut, Glaubenskrieger kann man schlecht mittels Fakten überzeugen. Ich hatte trotzdem einige interessante Quellen angehangen.

Die Nitratkonzentration im Grundwasser ist praktisch irrelevant für Angler. Dieser Indikator ist nicht für die Abschätzung der aktuellen Lage geeignet, da es eine starke Zeitverzögerung gibt, ehe entsprechendes belastetes Wasser die Grundwasserspeicher erreicht (z.T. mehrere Jahrzehnte).
Die Analyse der Oberflächengewässer scheint mir hier wesentlich sinnvoller zu sein; hier gibt es einen rückläufigen Trend, siehe oben.

Lokal / regional gibt es sicherlich Probleme, wo man gegensteuern muss.

Mit der Massentierhaltung hat das Thema auch nur indirekt zu tun; ob ich Tiere auf engem Raum oder verstreuter halte hat auf die Nährstoffabgabe erst einmal keinen Einfluss. Entscheident ist der Einsatz von Dünger in der Pflanzenzucht; wenn mehr gedüngt wird als die Pflanzen aufnehmen, gelangt der Überschuss in Gewässer. Hier kann auch gegengesteuert werden, indem weniger Mineralstoffdünger eingesetzt wird, oder Gülle besser verteilt wird.

Die Aussage über 10000fache Belastung bezieht sich vermutl. auf Havarien von Biogasanlagen oder ähnliche Unfälle; ein völlig anderes Thema.

--

[1] https://www.bmu.de/fileadmin/Daten_BMU/Download_PDF/Binnengewaesser/nitratbericht_2016_bf.pdf


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Mai 2019)

Ach Torsten,
Dass die durchschnittliche Belastung mit Nährstoffen in Oberflächengewässern rückläufig ist, wird doch gar nicht bestritten.
Die Betonung liegt eben auf "durchschnittlich".
Wohin sollen die enormen Mengen an Gülle, die nur in relativ begrenzter Zeit ausgebracht werden dürfen denn besser verteilt werden?
Das Problem ist ja, wie bereits gesagt, dass in relativ kurzer Zeit sehr viel Gülle auf relativ kleiner Fläche ausgebracht werden muss.
Ein darauffolgender ordentlicher Regen und der Bach ist hin, auch wenn er im Jahresmittel ordentliche Werte aufweist.

Im Übrigen tragen Biogasanlagen auch ohne Haverie erheblich zu den enorm gestiegenen Güllemengen bei.
Etwa 1/3 der zur Verfügung stehenden Anbaufläche wird für Energiepflanzen wie Mais und Raps genutzt. 
Dadurch sind die Bauern gezwungen ihr Rindvieh im Stall zu halten, weil so der Ertrag der Weiden um etwa 1/3 höher ist.
Dass bedeutet natürlich auch wesentlich mehr Gülle.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Mai 2019)

Es ist die Politik und ideologisch verkorkste Umwelverbände, die dafür verantwortlich sind, nicht die Landwirtschaft.
Es ist die Politik  , die gegensteuern könnte, wenn sie denn wollte.
Statt dessen werden Sündenböcke gesucht und in Form von allen Naturnutzern auch gefunden.


----------



## Heidechopper (13. Mai 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Die Nitratkonzentration im Grundwasser ist praktisch irrelevant für Angler.


Sooo irrelevant ist das für Angler auch nicht. Auch der bezieht sein Trinkwasser aus dem Grundwasser.
Bis das da weniger wird, ist mit der Titanic zu vergleichen. Eisberg gesichtet, aber zum Stoppen viel zu spät.


----------



## torstenhtr (13. Mai 2019)

Wegen der Zeitverzögerung ohnehin nicht viel machbar. Der Trend ist nicht klar absehbar; jedoch dürfte die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Rückgang der Konzentration an Nitraten in den Grundwasserspeichern hoch sein, da bereits rückläufig in Oberflächengewässern. Für mich persönlich nicht relevant; ich schätze das eher als Hysterie ein - da aus entsprechenden Studien klar erkennbares Risiko ablesbar ist (sowie Trinkwasser ungleich Grundwasser).

Landwirte verklappen nicht planlos Gülle, es gibt Düngeverordnungen etc. Vielleicht sollte man auch einmal die Stellungnahme der Landwirte lesen - um sich breiter zu informieren [1], [2]. Übrigens laut diesen Quellen weniger Gülle, da Tierbestände sinken.

Biogas sehe ich als eine Fehlentwicklung an (wenn dediziert Pflanzen dafür angebaut werden) .. Konsequenz grüner Politik [3] ..

--

[1] https://www.bauernverband.de/keine-panikmache-in-sachen-trinkwasser
[2] https://www.bauernverband.de/gewaesserschutz-und-duengung
[3] https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deut...agen-verantwortung-fuer-debakel-a-851607.html


----------



## Deep Down (13. Mai 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es ist die Politik und ideologisch verkorkste Umwelverbände, die dafür verantwortlich sind, nicht die Landwirtschaft.
> Es ist die Politik  , die gegensteuern könnte, wenn sie denn wollte.
> Statt dessen werden Sündenböcke gesucht und in Form von allen Naturnutzern auch gefunden.



Hmmm, man könnte aber auch eher die Aufassung vertreten, dass die von einer starken Landwirtschaftslobby in Kooperation mit einer passenden politischen Coleur zu einer industriellen Landwirtschaft mit entsprechenden Fehlentwicklungen geführt hat. Diese schädlichen Entwicklungen müssen nun mühsam gegen diese Widerstände der Lobby und der Politik korrigiert werden. Nun zu sagen, dass die Politik allein daran schuld sei, ist dann doch deutlich zu einfach. 
Es ist im übrigen das Verhalten des Menschen auf den die Politik nur im Nachgang reagieren kann und versucht lenkend einzuwirken.


----------



## Grünknochen (14. Mai 2019)

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/landwirtschaft-lobbyismus-verflechtung-1.4424548
https://lobbypedia.de/wiki/Deutscher_Bauernverband

In Summe: Es bedarf schon eines gewissen Humors, von ideologisch verkorksten Umweltverbänden zu reden, die der (konventionellen) Landwirtschaft jenseits aller sachlichen Berechtigung das Garaus bereiten wollen.
Ich halte es eher für eine taktische Meisterleistung, sich von der eigenen Gestaltungsmacht ablenkend in eine Opferrolle zu begeben, die insbesondere in der öffentlichen Kommunikation komplett davon ablenkt, wer die Fäden zieht und wer nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 208211 (14. Mai 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/landwirtschaft-lobbyismus-verflechtung-1.4424548



Da hat wohl jemand seine Hausaufgaben gemacht und andere nicht.
Nun werfen die Lobbyismus- Versager anderen Lobbyismus vor?

Andererseits werfen wir unserem DAFV vor keine Lobby zu haben.

Es ist natürlich ein Problem wenn Politiker ihre Objektivität verlieren, der Lobbyismus zu stark wird.

https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/lobbyismus-in-deutschland-geld-macht-macht-a-1170410.html


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Mai 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/landwirtschaft-lobbyismus-verflechtung-1.4424548
> https://lobbypedia.de/wiki/Deutscher_Bauernverband
> 
> In Summe: Es bedarf schon eines gewissen Humors, von ideologisch verkorksten Umweltverbänden zu reden, die der (konventionellen) Landwirtschaft jenseits aller sachlichen Berechtigung das Garaus bereiten wollen.
> Ich halte es eher für eine taktische Meisterleistung, sich von der eigenen Gestaltungsmacht ablenkend in eine Opferrolle zu begeben, die insbesondere in der öffentlichen Kommunikation komplett davon ablenkt, wer die Fäden zieht und wer nicht.



gut, dass ich noch über einen gewissen Humor verfüge.
Ich schrieb nirgendwo, dass die Umweltverbände der konventionellen Landwirtschaft den Garaus bereiten wollen.
Und ideologisch verkorkst sind die schon, sie waren es ja, die umbedingt Biogas fördern wollten 
sie waren es, die es von Anfang an nicht wahr haben wollten, dass so eine Anlage nicht allein mit Speiseresten
betrieben werden kann. Diese Anlagen tragen aber zu einen erheblichen Teil zum Gülleproblem bei. (wie oben beschrieben)

Dass die Agrarindustrie kein Engelchenverein ist, da sind wir uns sicher einig. Deren Lobyisten 
arbeiten sehr gut, allerdings nur für höchstens 10% der Betriebe (Industriebetriebe halt). 
Die Anderen (kleinen bis mittleren Betriebe) müssen sich in den von Loby und Politik gesetzten Rahmen bewegen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Mai 2019)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Und ideologisch verkorkst sind die schon, sie waren es ja, die umbedingt Biogas fördern wollten
> sie waren es, die es von Anfang an nicht wahr haben wollten, dass so eine Anlage nicht allein mit Speiseresten
> betrieben werden kann. Diese Anlagen tragen aber zu einen erheblichen Teil zum Gülleproblem bei. (wie oben beschrieben)



Nicht nur die Umweltverbände pushen Biomasse als einen der Heilsbringer zur Energieerzeugung in der Zukunft. Wer mag, sollte sich mal folgendes Strategiepapier durchlesen, das durch renommierte Institute wie Fraunhofer erstellt wurde: https://www.erneuerbare-energien.de...eitstudie-2010.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3

Der Begriff Biomasse findet sich darin stolze 243 Mal, mit Statements wie diesen: 
_"Strom aus Pumpspeichern und Biomasseanlagen bzw. flexiblen BHWK mit Wärmespeichern kann in begrenztem Umfang die Versorgungslücken von Wind- und Solarstrom schließen."
"U.a. gilt es, regelbare EE wie Biomasse vorrangig zum Lastausgleich einzusetzen."
"Die stromoptimierte wärmegeführte Biomasse bietet einen saisonalen Ausgleich zur Geothermie."
_
Und so weiter. Die ideologisch verblendeten "Vordenker" der Erneuerbaren Energieerzeugung interessieren sich offensichtlich wenig für Auslaugung von Böden und Gewässerschutz. Meine Meinung: Fachidioten und Dummköpfe mit Doktor-Titel.

Man kann bzgl. der Energieversorgungsstrategie der Zukunft übrigens auch ganz anders den Vogel abschießen. Herr Euler, seines Zeichens ehemaliger Referatsleiter Energie in Schleswig-Holstein (also durchaus jemand mit Entscheidungskraft), schlägt folgendes vor: https://www.erneuerbare-energien.de...eitstudie-2010.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3

Zitat: "Energiewende-Problemlösungsoption: Island und insbesondere Grönland." 

Einfach Kapitel 3 durchlesen und staunen. Meines Wissens nach nimmt Herr Euler keine Drogen. Ich hätte das nüchtern nicht hinbekommen. Respekt!


----------



## torstenhtr (14. Mai 2019)

In der Tat, selten so gelacht. Dem Bauernverband Lobbyismus vorzuwerfen und dann mangelnden Lobbyismus der Angelverbände zu beklagen.

Lobbypedia ist keine neutrale Quelle, Zitat von Wikipedia:
[..] *Kritik* Der Lobbypedia wird Einseitigkeit vorgeworfen. So werden in der Lobbypedia insbesondere Personen und Organisationen aufgeführt, die als neokonservativ oder „neoliberal“ angesehen werden, solche, die der eigenen Weltanschauung nahe stehen, fehlen dagegen, so z. B. Attac, die Deutsche Umwelthilfe oder Campact. [..]" (Lobbypedia wird von LobbyControl e.V. betrieben)

Es ist grundsätzlich schwierig neutrale Informationen aus dem Netz zu erhalten, deswegen nutze ich immer mehrere Quellen und prüfe Argumente beider Seiten.
Ob der Bauernverband wirklich so mächtig ist, würde ich bezweifeln, die stehen immer mehr unter Beschuss - Umweltverbände haben mehr Mitglieder, der Einfluss wird immer größer und die besetzen mittlerweile auch kritische Posten.

Anbei Gegenüberstellung der Argumente des Bauerverbands und der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie.

--

[1] https://www.nabu.de/natur-und-landschaft/landnutzung/landwirtschaft/26199.html
[2] https://www.bauernverband.de/wasserqualitaet-und-duengung



Grünknochen schrieb:


> https://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/landwirtschaft-lobbyismus-verflechtung-1.4424548
> https://lobbypedia.de/wiki/Deutscher_Bauernverband
> 
> In Summe: Es bedarf schon eines gewissen Humors, von ideologisch verkorksten Umweltverbänden zu reden, die der (konventionellen) Landwirtschaft jenseits aller sachlichen Berechtigung das Garaus bereiten wollen.
> Ich halte es eher für eine taktische Meisterleistung, sich von der eigenen Gestaltungsmacht ablenkend in eine Opferrolle zu begeben, die insbesondere in der öffentlichen Kommunikation komplett davon ablenkt, wer die Fäden zieht und wer nicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (14. Mai 2019)

Hast du eigentlich begriffen,  das es nicht allein um Düngung geht, sondern um Verknappung von Gülle,  weit über den möglichen Bedarf der Pflanzen hinaus geht? Nur weil der Bauer Geld dafür erhält?

Und das Bauern nicht so eine gute Lobby haben ist einer der schlechtesten Witze schlechthin, die hatten schon ein Ministerium,  da hat noch keiner an den Töpfer gedacht. Überhaupt kam man in Deutschland überhaupt erst auf die Idee ein Umweltministerium einzurichten, nachdem in Tschernobyl das große Leuchten stattgefunden hat und in Deutschland die Pilze zu knattern lernten


----------



## torstenhtr (14. Mai 2019)

Lesen lernen: ich schrieb "so mächtig" und das hat (zumindestens für mich) eine andere Semantik, d.h. ob aktuell tatsächlich die Einflussnahme im Vergleich zu anderen Organisationen noch so groß oder eher rückläufig ist (und nicht vor 40 Jahren). Ohne Zweifel haben die eine sehr gute Lobby (das würde man sich für einen Anglerverband wünschen).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (15. Mai 2019)

Ja die Lobbyisten der Landwirtschaft sind natürlich auch die richtigen Ansprechpartner für Wasserchemie,  Artenvielfalt,  und die Zusammenhänge die aus den Arbeitsweisen,  den Einsatz von Stoffen und deren Langzeitwirkung auf Körper und Lebensgemeinschaften.

Die Lobbyisten die in Zusammenhang mit der Landwirtschaft zu nennen wären  sind entweder im Einsatz um die Erträge der Großbetriebe möglichst hoch zu halten, oder um möglichst viele Subventionen zu sichern, die anderen aus dem Dunstkreis, sind damit befasst Produkte der aus der Agrochemie,  Saatmittel die wiederum neben guten Erträgen eine große Toleranz gegenüber die Chemie aufweisen im Paket zu verschachtern.

Ja da gibt es wohl eine andere Semantik aber aus Sicht der Nachhaltigkeit keine 2 vernünftige Sichtweisen.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Dezember 2019)

Weiß Gero Hocker eigentlich noch, dass er der Präsident vom deutschen Fischerei- und nicht vom Bauernverband ist?


			https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2144403158992507&id=994288540670647


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Dezember 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Weiß Gero Hocker eigentlich noch, dass er der Präsident vom deutschen Fischerei- und nicht vom Bauernverband ist?
> 
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2144403158992507&id=994288540670647



Hocker ist FDP-Mitglied und verhält sich auch genauso. Dem hab ich schon vor langer Zeit mit entsprechendem Kommentar die Facebook-Freundschaft gekündigt. Über das Verhalten von FDP-Leuten könnte ich ganze Bände schreiben, u.a. hautnah erlebt während meiner Zeit als Berater für das Gesundheitsministerium.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Dezember 2019)

Als DFV-Präsident sollte er die Spannungen zwischen Landwirtschaft und Gewässerschutz jedenfalls differenzierter betrachten. Das was er in den letzten Wochen von sich gab ist ziemlich plump und einseitig, auch in Richtung Insektizide und genau entgegen dem, was die Anglerverbände melden.


----------



## hans albers (20. Dezember 2019)

der lebt in einer vekehrten  (rückwärtsgewandten ) welt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Dezember 2019)

Ein nachrangiges Mitglied einer Randgruppenpartei mit Zielen, die abseits dem Allgemeinwohl dienen...

Das hat mit Happach-Kasan nichts gebracht und mit dem G.H. wird das auch nichts. Die winseln allenthalben um Anerkennung, die können gar kein Rückgrat haben, da könnte ja jemand verprellt werden.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. Dezember 2019)

Naja, wenn wir die Grünen betrachten, die durch den EEG Mist erheblich für Häckselturbinen, Biogasanlagen und Vogelschredderer kämpfen, sind mir die anderen wesentlich lieber.
Dank der erneuerbaren Energien durch Biogasanlagen haben wir ja eine schöne Vermaisung unserer Landschaft mit entsprechenden Bodenbelastungen. Ist schon irre, dass das als Umweltschutz verkauft wird.
Bei den Grünen verursacht die Ahnungslosigkeit eher den gegenteiligen Effekt als den ursprünglich gewollten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (20. Dezember 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn wir die Grünen betrachten, die durch den EEG Mist erheblich für Häckselturbinen, Biogasanlagen und Vogelschredderer kämpfen, sind mir die anderen wesentlich lieber.
> Dank der erneuerbaren Energien durch Biogasanlagen haben wir ja eine schöne Vermaisung unserer Landschaft mit entsprechenden Bodenbelastungen. Ist schon irre, dass das als Umweltschutz verkauft wird.
> Bei den Grünen verursacht die Ahnungslosigkeit eher den gegenteiligen Effekt als den ursprünglich gewollten.


Keiner von den anderen hat ein schlüssiges Konzept und die Vogelschredder sind so absurd, da kannst du mal schauen, welche Technologie, wie viel Vogelschlag auslöst und dann würde ich mich fragen, ob mir das so wichtig ist, denn dann müsste man wohl in erster Linie das  Auto stehen lassen.


----------



## hans albers (20. Dezember 2019)

> denn dann müsste man wohl in erster Linie das Auto stehen lassen.


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Dezember 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das hat mit Happach-Kasan nichts gebracht und mit dem G.H. wird das auch nichts. Die winseln allenthalben um Anerkennung, die können gar kein Rückgrat haben, da könnte ja jemand verprellt werden.


Du meinst wohl Holger Ortel?



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn wir die Grünen betrachten, die durch den EEG Mist erheblich für Häckselturbinen, Biogasanlagen und Vogelschredderer kämpfen, sind mir die anderen wesentlich lieber.


Egal in welcher Partei, meiner Meinung sollte man sich als Vertreter unterschiedlicher Interessengruppen nicht so einseitig und kompromisslos geben. Hinsichtlich Tierschutz und Wegerecht ect. hat er schon ein paar anglerfreundliche Anstöße gegeben, aber Landwirtschaft und Fischerei ist eben auch ein wichtiger Konflikt, bei dem es starke Fischereiverbände braucht.


----------



## torstenhtr (21. Dezember 2019)

?? Gero Hocker ist doch FDP-Agrarsprecher, warum sollte er nicht die Meinung der Partei vertreten? 
Was hat das mit dem Thema "Angeln in Politik und Verbänden" zu tun?

Gero Hocker ist wenigstens ein Politiker, der sich für Angler einsetzt.

OT: Wenn du das meinst - ich finde, bravo Gero Hocker, endlich jemand, der sich kritisch zur spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie äußert:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=432351280816174
			




"[..] Politik hat in den vergangenen Jahren drei große Fehler gemacht: sie hat es selber an Wertschätzung für Landwirtschaft und ihre Erzeugnisse mangeln lassen, und dies hat sich auf weite Teile der Gesellschaft übertragen. *Sie hat dem wachsenden Einfluss von NGOs nichts entgegen gesetzt, sondern sogar führende Vertreter in entscheidende Funktionen von Ministerien gehievt.* Und sie hat es zugelassen, dass immer mehr und für unsere Betriebe immer existenziellere Fragen *nicht mehr auf Grundlage wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse* entschieden werden, sondern nach der Einschätzung, was vermeintlich Wunsch einer gesellschaftlichen Mehrheit ist. [..]"


----------



## Vanner (21. Dezember 2019)

Seine Einschätzung ist vollkommen richtig.


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Dezember 2019)

Sie sind nicht falsch, treffen aber genau so auf die Lobby der Landwirte und Agrarchemie zu und das wird überhaupt nicht kritisch hinterfragt, bzw sogar gegen wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse relativiert (Insektensterben gar nicht so schlimm).


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Dezember 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem Thema "Angeln in Politik und Verbänden" zu tun











						Neonicotinoide lassen Fischbestand schrumpfen
					

Daran, dass unsere Insekten und damit auch unsere Vögel weniger werden, sollen hauptsächlich Pflanzenschutzmittel schuld sein. Jetzt haben Forscher aus Tokio bestätigt, dass sich Neonicotinoide auch im Wasser und damit auf Fische auswirken.




					www.br.de


----------



## torstenhtr (21. Dezember 2019)

Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun (Nitrate)? Hocker ist nicht gleich der Agrarlobby. Worum gehts - Agrarindustrie mit Dreck zu bewerfen? Natürlich kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Pflanzenschutzmittel Auswirkungen auf Gewässer haben können - aber ab welchen Konzentrationen, und welche Studie bestätigt konkret eine signifikante Reduktion des Fischbestands als Folge daraus? Und was Nitrate betrift, wissen wir, dass Einträge in Oberflächengewässern seit Jahren rückläufig sind, siehe Nitratbericht der Bundesregierung.


----------



## hans albers (21. Dezember 2019)

ja,nee....
is schon klar.

also alles so weiter wie bisher,
und insektensterben gibt es auch keins.







> Agrarindustrie mit Dreck zu bewerfen?



ach so, und wenn man sich kritisch äussert, dann wirft man mit dreck...
gute argumentation.


----------



## Skott (21. Dezember 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Und was Nitrate betrift, wissen wir, dass Einträge in Oberflächengewässern seit Jahren rückläufig sind, siehe Nitratbericht der Bundesregierung.


Und genau dieser Bundesregierung und ihren Berichten glaube ich schon lange nichts mehr...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Dezember 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Politik hat in den vergangenen Jahren drei große Fehler gemacht: sie hat es selber an Wertschätzung für Landwirtschaft und ihre Erzeugnisse mangeln lassen, und dies hat sich auf weite Teile der Gesellschaft übertragen. *Sie hat dem wachsenden Einfluss von NGOs nichts entgegen gesetzt, sondern sogar führende Vertreter in entscheidende Funktionen von Ministerien gehievt.* Und sie hat es zugelassen, dass immer mehr und für unsere Betriebe immer existenziellere Fragen *nicht mehr auf Grundlage wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse* entschieden werden, sondern nach der Einschätzung, was vermeintlich Wunsch einer gesellschaftlichen Mehrheit ist.


Wenn diese Partei auf einmal diejenige ist, die sich auf wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse stützt, verliere ich den Glauben. Das würde ich maximal als selektiv bezeichnen und nur dann, wenn es wirtschaftsfreundlich ist.


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Dezember 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun (Nitrate)? Hocker ist nicht gleich der Agrarlobby. Worum gehts - Agrarindustrie mit Dreck zu bewerfen? Natürlich kann ich mir vorstellen, dass Pflanzenschutzmittel Auswirkungen auf Gewässer haben können - aber ab welchen Konzentrationen, und welche Studie bestätigt konkret eine signifikante Reduktion des Fischbestands als Folge daraus? Und was Nitrate betrift, wissen wir, dass Einträge in Oberflächengewässern seit Jahren rückläufig sind, siehe Nitratbericht der Bundesregierung.


Gibt auch Studien aus der Schweiz. Das eigentliche Problem ist, dass viele Anglervereine und Verbände für einen besseren Gewässerschutz eintreten und der Präsident vom Fischereiverband dabei offensichtlich nicht mitzieht oder gegensteuert. Denn einheitliche Wettbewerbsstandards innerhalb der EU herzustellen heißt in aller Regel die Aushebung der strengeren deutschen Richtlinien. Ob es um Insektizide, Gewässerrandsteifen oder Nitrat geht, ist da eher nebensächlich.


----------



## torstenhtr (21. Dezember 2019)

Kann ich jetzt anhand seiner Rede nicht nachvollziehen. Argument war, dass Entscheidungen auf wissenschaftlicher Basis erfolgen sollten und nicht ideologischen Motiven folgen. Übrigens vertreten nicht alle Anglerverbände die von dir dargestellte Meinung. Der LAVB hat sich bspw. dem Bündnis "Mehr als nur ein Summen" angeschlossen http://initiativebienensummen.de/ - und die stammt von der Nutzerlobby - also Bauern, Jäger, Angler u.co. ..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Dezember 2019)

Mich würde mal interessieren, in wie weit die Landwirtschaft sich an die reduzierten Regenmengen, bzw. die geänderte Niederschlagsverteilung angepasst hat. in vielen Bereichen sind die hohen Niederschläge eine Voraussetzung, um die hohe Viehdichte überhaupt auf den Flächen halten zu können,ohne die Grenzwerte zu reißen.


----------



## torstenhtr (21. Dezember 2019)

Eig. Suggestivfragen, da schon die Prämisse nicht eindeutig ist.









						Trends der Niederschlagshöhe
					

Seit 1881 hat die mittlere jährliche Niederschlagsmenge in Deutschland um rund 8 Prozent zugenommen. Dabei verteilt sich dieser Anstieg nicht gleichmäßig auf die Jahreszeiten. Vielmehr sind insbesondere die Winter deutlich nasser geworden, während die Niederschläge im Sommer geringfügig...




					www.umweltbundesamt.de
				



"*Seit 1881 hat die mittlere jährliche Niederschlagsmenge in Deutschland um rund 10 Prozent zugenommen.* "

Nur die Verteilung hat sich verändert (im Sommer geringfügig niedriger). 

Dazu hatte ich vor kurzem eine Reportage gesehen. Für die Bauern schon bitter, die mussten sich von einem großen Teil des Viehbestands trennen, weil nicht genug Futter auf Grund der Trockenheit produzierbar war. Das hat aber weniger mit Nitrateintrag zu tun.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Dezember 2019)

Torsten du musst dich schon entscheiden, welche Aussage in deinem Posting nun  die Kernaussage ist. 

Die "die Niederschläge haben um 10% zugenommen seit 1881" oder "weil nicht genug Futter auf Grund der* Trockenheit* produzierbar war."

Erstens interessiert der Niederschlag sein 1881 in dem Zuammenhang nicht, denn Massentierhaltung nach heutigem Muster haben erst wir zu Stande gebracht, früher war die Menge der gehaltenen Tiere viel enger von der Größe der Landwirtschaft und den pflanzlichen erträgen abhängig. Ich tippe mal, ohne importierte Futtermittel hätten wir die Probleme auch nicht in dem Umfang.

Und dann kommt der Punkt, auf den ich zugegebener Maßen gewartet habe, denn mit Durchschnittsmengen kommt man damit gar nicht weiter. Wenn die eingetragenen Minerale auf dem Staubtrockenem Boden nicht peu a peu durch Niederschläge in die tieferen Schichten erbracht werden, bleiben dies Oberflächen nah und wenn dann starkregen Ereignisse auf den Boden treffen, waschen sie oft die oberen Bodenschichten weg, Erosion ist ein wesentliches Problem, und tragen damit die stärker düngerhaltigen Bodenbestandteile in die Gewässer.


----------



## torstenhtr (21. Dezember 2019)

Frank, weil sich kurzfristige Ereignisse (in diesem Fall 2x sehr trockene Jahre) von Langfristtrends unterscheiden.

Hatte ich alles schon einmal geprüft. Viehbestände wurden in den letzten Jahren leicht reduziert. 

Also welche Probleme haben wir (aus Anglersicht) konkret? Wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben sinkt der Eintrag von Nährstoffen in Oberflächengewässern. Bodenerosion OK - aber haben Landwirte das Interesse, dass Düngemittel weggespült werden? Da scheinen mir die Öko-Träumereien (Biogas) eher eine signifikantes Risiko für Gewässer zu sein. Nicht wegen Biogas ansich - sondern weil die Planung von solchen Anlagen nicht genau durchdacht wurde.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Dezember 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Öko-Träumereien (Biogas)



Die Ökos musst du mir mal zeigen, die bei der heutigen Umsetzung der ursprünglichen Idee Begeisterung  empfinden. Aber der Mensch ist immer gierig genug, um auch einer guten Idee zu übertreiben und was schlechtes daraus zu machen.


----------



## torstenhtr (21. Dezember 2019)

U.a. von den Grünen:
"100% Erneuerbare Energien! Auf alle Felle!"




__





						Home | Hans-Josef Fell
					

100% Erneuerbare Energie!




					hans-josef-fell.de
				







__





						Blühpflanzen für die Biogasanlagen | Hans-Josef Fell
					

100% Erneuerbare Energie!




					hans-josef-fell.de


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Dezember 2019)

Und Ruprecht Polenz spiegelt die deutsche Konservative wider?


----------



## torstenhtr (21. Dezember 2019)

Ist doch vollkommen irrelevant, du hast nach "Ökos" gefragt - es gibt mit Sicherheit weitere Beispiele. Grundsätzlich ist die Biogas-Idee auch nicht so schlecht, nur wurden anscheinend nicht immer die Konsequenzen bedacht bzw. geplant. Trotz Havarien ist insgesamt der Einfluss der Landwirtschaft auf Gewässer rückläufig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. Dezember 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ist doch vollkommen irrelevant, du hast nach "Ökos" gefragt - es gibt mit Sicherheit weitere Beispiele. Grundsätzlich ist die Biogas-Idee auch nicht so schlecht, nur wurden anscheinend nicht immer die Konsequenzen bedacht bzw. geplant. Trotz Havarien ist insgesamt der Einfluss der Landwirtschaft auf Gewässer rückläufig.


Siehst du, da kommen wir zusammen, aber eben nur wenn es um die ohnehin anfallenden Produkte einer Region geht, nicht aber, wenn man die Landwirtschaft der Umgebung auf einmal der Energiegewinnung widmet. Ebenso wurde der Einsatz nachwachsender Rohstoffe als Kraftstoff pervertiert.

Das es heute besser ist, als vor Jahrzehnten rechtfertigt nicht den Gülletourismus .


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Siehst du, da kommen wir zusammen, aber eben nur wenn es um die ohnehin anfallenden Produkte einer Region geht, nicht aber, wenn man die Landwirtschaft der Umgebung auf einmal der Energiegewinnung widmet. Ebenso wurde der Einsatz nachwachsender Rohstoffe als Kraftstoff pervertiert.



Da bin ich ganz bei dir, wir sind dann aber ganz schnell wieder beim Thema Energiewende. Einigen weitgehend wissensbefreiten Entscheidungsträgern in der Politik schwant nämlich so langsam, dass die Abschaltung von Kohle- und Kernkraftwerken zu massiven Versorgungslücken führen wird (die sicher gern von unseren Nachbarn mit Kohle- und Atomstrom kompensiert werden; Tschechien baut Temelin u.a. deshalb aus), da Grünenwähler plötzlich auch gegen Stromtrassen auf die Straße gehen, Abstandsregelungen den (eh hirnrissigen) Ausbau der On-Shore-Windkraft bremsen und tragfähige Speicherkonzepte in den Kinderschuhen stecken (witzigerweise ist Bayern beim Wasserstoff Vorreiter und nicht Bundesländer mit Grünen in der Regierung). Und so landen die Grünen halt nachwievor bei der tollen Idee, mehr Biomasse zu vergasen (muss ja gut sein, hat schließlich das Wort Bio im Namen ). Man muss sich nur mal diese Abhandlung hier durchlesen um zu verstehen, dass die Grünen hier keineswegs ökologisch orientiert unterwegs sind (aber das wahrscheinlich nicht mal begreifen): https://www.biomasse-nutzung.de/bioenergie-biogas-biokraftstoffe-bundniss90-grunen-fell/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Dezember 2019)

Wer Wasserstoff feiert ohne erneuerbare Energien im Überfluss zur Verfügung zu haben, hat das sich über Wasserstoff als Treibstoff für die Zukunft keine ernsthaften Gedanken gemacht,  stand heute wird Wasserstoff aus fossilen Energieträgern gewonnen und die Energieeffizienz ist im Vergleich zur Nutzung des Stromes direkt nur noch etwa ein Viertel.

Stand heute sehe ich bei der Ausrichtung unserer Energiewirtschaft  keinerlei stringente Entwicklung sollte da ein roter Faden sein, ähnelt dieser einem gordischen Knoten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wer Wasserstoff feiert ohne erneuerbare Energien im Überfluss zur Verfügung zu haben, hat das sich über Wasserstoff als Treibstoff für die Zukunft keine ernsthaften Gedanken gemacht,  stand heute wird Wasserstoff aus fossilen Energieträgern gewonnen und die Energieeffizienz ist im Vergleich zur Nutzung des Stromes direkt nur noch etwa ein Viertel.



Bevor ich auf das Thema Wasserstoff eingehe, fangen wir mal bei der Gülle und dem Biogas an. Warum wird Biogas überhaupt seitens der Grünen und anderer politischer Vertreter so forciert, obwohl all die bekannten Probleme damit verbunden sind? Die Antwort ist denkbar einfach: Biogas ist ein chemischer Energieträger, kann also mit etablierter Technik gespeichert werden und steht zur Verbrennung zur Verfügung, wann immer man es brauch. Ist also in der Verarbeitung identisch zu Erdgas, was aber als nicht CO2-neutral und damit böse klassifiziert ist. Will man jetzt also in der Mobilität auf CO2-emittierende Energieträger verzichten und unterliegt nicht dem Irrglaube, dass E-Mobilität die Wunderwaffe ist, bleibt Stand heute nur Wasserstoff. 
Jetzt kann man natürlich dem weiteren Irrglauben anhängen, dass Deutschland in den kommenden 30 Jahren rein auf Basis EE so viel Strom erzeugen wird, dass man damit den Strombedarf plus Mobilität abdecken kann, oder man bringt die Kernkraft ins Spiel. Die Kombination EE/Kernkraft/Wasserstoff wird meiner Überzeugung nach das Energiekonzept (Strom + Mobilität) der mittleren Zukunft. Und mit der Meinung stehe ich nicht allein: https://www.spiegel.de/plus/harvard...mkraft-a-00000000-0002-0001-0000-000167507159 (leider hinter einer Paywall)
Aktuell reden in der deutschen Politik Blinde über Farbe, wenn es um die Energiewende geht. Die Klimakonferenz in Paris hat schon eindrücklich gezeigt, wie die globale Sicht auf das Thema ist. Die Realität sieht so aus: https://www.zeit.de/mobilitaet/2019-12/flugreisen-zunahme-flugpassagiere-flugverkehr-klimawandel-dlr

Wir werden also weiter erleben, wie weltweit Kohle und Erdöl verbrennt werden, oder die Verantwortlichen springen mal über ihren ideologischen Schatten und erkennen, dass es ohne Kernkraft (Bau ggf. subventioniert durch die Staaten) und Wasserstoff-Elektrolyse (brauch, wie du oben schreibst, aufgrund des schlechten Wirkungsgrades viel Strom und ist damit teuer, wir reden also auch hier zumindest anfänglich von Subventionen) nicht klappen wird. Die Realität ist einfach hammerhart.

Und es muss mit Hochdruck weiter am Thema Fusionsreaktor gearbeitet werden. Ich denke aber, das brauch noch 50 Jahre bis zur Industriereife.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Dezember 2019)

Hier mein letzter Post  zu dem Thema,  denn ich möchte den Faden hier nicht kaputt machen.
Kernkraft ist nicht nachhaltig, und keine zukunftsweisende Technologie,  da kann man auch gleich den richtigen Schritt gehen, und auf erneuerbare Energien setzen.


----------



## torstenhtr (22. Dezember 2019)

Vielleicht macht ihr dazu im OT Bereich eine Tröt dazu .. Kernkraft ist zumindestens in Deutschland tot (nicht mehr vermittelbar), siehe auch Lesch 



 - Wasserstoff ist auch eher unrealistisch.

Relevant für Angler sind die Havarien von Biogas-Anlagen. Wenn die Politik technische Maßnahmen beschließt (Sicherheitsstandards, Bauverbote in nähe von Gewässern etc.) könnte man diesen Aspekt minimieren.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2019)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> Kernkraft ist zumindestens in Deutschland tot (nicht mehr vermittelbar)



Stromerzeugung ist in Deutschland nicht mehr vermittelbar. Gleiches gilt für die Landwirtschaft. Das bedeutet nicht, Thesen wie die von Hocker gutzuheißen, aber man kann die Landwirtschaft in Deutschland natürlich auch vor die Wand fahren, denn am Ende zählt, was der Konsument zu zahlen bereit ist (oder dieser regelt das bei der nächsten Wahl. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass die Regierung nach Schwarz/Grün Blau in der Farbpalette haben wird, wenn die Lebensmittel- und Energiepreise steigen).


----------



## Laichzeit (22. Dezember 2019)

Es geht darum, die Sache gemeinsam zu gestalten, anstatt alles als angebliche Hetze gegen Landwirte abzuschmettern.


----------

